# The Truth about Scumbag Adonis Stevenson



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

> 1998, 12th of September, Anjou. Tension is high on the run down streets of Judith-Jasmines. The two young prostitutes Roxanna and Isabelle (fictitious names) plotted to assassinate Adonis and Fox according to legal documents consulted by La Presse.
> 
> Adonis, 21 years old and Fox 23 were always inseparable. Together, they founded the Obsession escorting agency with another one of their gang members, Pascal Almonacy. A fourth man would later join their ranks.
> 
> ...


:-(


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

And?

Boxing is full of scumbags. Will always be. Why is he being singled out?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

"He doesn't deserve to be admired the way he is after what he's done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?" 
I am no longer civil with @turbotime or anyone who sucks Adonis' cock. 
Oppa Loma Style trollin'.

So it seems like Fox was the biggest psychopath, the ring leader. *Adonis was Fox's little bitch which is probably even worse - Adonis actively played roles and engaged in rape, beatings and captivity etc. + you can't just let this shit go on for so long if you had a heart* Adonis played a major part in everything that took place but granted, Fox was the biggest cunt.

One of the victims is so fucked in the head that she's forgiven Adonis and is trying to find reasons to justify what he did, but I think *this is more for HER sake rather than his sake. Some people are different when dealing with trauma. *

Making them KO eachother...the fight would end in KO's not even a unanimous decision. Rape, beatings, captivity etc.

Come on you got this, Adonis, right Turbo and the rest of you guys who are gonna regret being on this forum if you allege your support of this guy? :bbb

*It goes to show how easily mass-society can attempt to rationalise henious crimes like what Adonis did, showing how sheep will always be sheep and as dumb as Hitler's little bitches who were doing/supporting his dirty work. *

People's reasoning:
'It was when he was 21' - Hell, I was 21 a few months ago. I'm fucking old enough to know right from wrong, it's a 'sense' at least. 
'He was brought up in really bad conditions and had to deal with a lot' - Ok, loads of rapists and criminals in general were brought up in bad and in many cases even worse conditions...let's spread cheeks for his cock and remove all his personal responsibility. We're humans, he wasn't a zoo baboon before who was tamed. 
'He did his time' - Yes, but the time wasn't lengthly enough, it was only like 20 real months or something. He shouldn't ever be put on a pedestal like he is. Let's reward the wrongdoers. The things he did psychologically ruins people permanently, many commit suicide and at least live clinically depressed lives as a result. It's LIFE-LONG DAMAGE he has caused.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


>


Fuck off Shaunster, you give no reason. You are the little bitch of Fox's little bitch.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> And?
> 
> Boxing is full of scumbags. Will always be. Why is he being singled out?


Because he's the scumbag star of today and doesn't deserve what he's getting.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> And?
> 
> Boxing is full of scumbags. Will always be. Why is he being singled out?


Maybe because he is the champ at Light heavyweight.... Just maybe:conf:conf:conf


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Because he's the scumbag star of today and doesn't deserve what he's getting.


When he steps in the ring with Kovalev he'll 100% deserve what he's getting.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> And?
> 
> Boxing is full of scumbags. Will always be. Why is he being singled out?


Wich current boxers who fight on HBO did the things Stevenson did?
And canadians cheer on him. I cant understand it. Who can someone cheer on this guy?


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Because he's the scumbag star of today and doesn't deserve what he's getting.


He doesn't? Why not? He's fighting for money dude...one of the hardest professions there is. One that no-one here has the balls to do themselves. He's earning an honest living. Give him that chance to turn his life around, eh?

I'm not defending the guy just because. I'm not even a fan. But it's easy to sit and judge when you haven't walked a mile in these guys shoes. Most come from a life you and I can't fully understand or appreciate. I'm not saying we must all suddenly forgive or forget their transgressions and misdeeds, but at least try and understand _why_ they sometimes go off the rails.

I mean, should we pull the dirty laundry out for every fighter, past and present? Because we'd be here all day. You can't pull kids out of gutters and expect them to be saints.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wich current boxers who fight on HBO did the things Stevenson did?
> And canadians cheer on him. I cant understand it. Who can someone cheer on this guy?


The masses will never learn from their mistakes i.e How they were all punked by Hitler into supporting psychopathic things. 
_'Observe the masses and move the opposite way'_ Group-think can unfortunately take deviant forms.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> He doesn't? Why not? He's fighting for money dude...one of the hardest professions there is. One that no-one here has the balls to do themselves. He's earning an honest living. Give him that chance to turn his life around, eh?
> 
> I'm not defending the guy just because. I'm not even a fan. But it's easy to sit and judge when you haven't walked a mile in these guys shoes. Most come from a life you and I can't fully understand or appreciate. I'm not saying we must all suddenly forgive or forget their transgressions and misdeeds, but at least try and understand _why_ they sometimes go off the rails.
> 
> I mean, should we pull the dirty laundry out for every fighter, past and present? Because we'd be here all day. You can't pull kids out of gutters and expect them to be saints.


I'm sorry but principle and basic morality is fixed regardless. 'You haven't walked a mile in these guys shoes, who are you to judge? We don't know how hard his life was' - 
I actually edited my post with some common points that the ignorants among the masses always uphold. I hold the sandy hook massacre dude accountable, not as accountable as a person free from the delusion like mental illnesses, but surely I'm assuming he has understanding of when he was feeling schizophrenic..this thus makes him somewhat accountable. Fair enough, if a murderer was literally bat shit crazy FROM BIRTH or a severe craziness that was onset from a very young age. 
...Adonis doesn't have this same problem.

I can appreciate why people go off the rails, but there comes a point where you must say, 'at the end, we are the drivers of our own truck and no matter what we try to convince ourselves, we are always in control of the direction of our 'mental' truck'. They deserve no sympathy if they committed the crime as it was their fault for getting themselves into that position in the first place. Therefore, it's no excuse.

Yes, I think we should as it will allow us to rethink who we want to support. You fuck up and you deserve any backlash beyond just the law. Law is not just the standard for morality.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson is a filthy lamb led to slaughter on the boxing alter when he faces Kovalev. 
If Kovalev doesn't do the job on him, there's no way Stevenson is getting past Beterbiyev who is one of the Amateur Greats who is probably the biggest puncher I've seen from the amateurs along with Khytrov's reign at top amateur level, and has outpointed Kovalev by big margins in the past a few times - fun facts.

The time will come..bama


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> He doesn't? Why not? He's fighting for money dude...one of the hardest professions there is. One that no-one here has the balls to do themselves. He's earning an honest living. Give him that chance to turn his life around, eh?
> 
> I'm not defending the guy just because. I'm not even a fan. But it's easy to sit and judge when you haven't walked a mile in these guys shoes. Most come from a life you and I can't fully understand or appreciate. I'm not saying we must all suddenly forgive or forget their transgressions and misdeeds, but at least try and understand _why_ they sometimes go off the rails.
> 
> I mean, should we pull the dirty laundry out for every fighter, past and present? Because we'd be here all day. You can't pull kids out of gutters and expect them to be saints.


Coming from a poor background is not an excuse.
Stevenson dindt just steal. It takes a evil mind to do the things Stevenson did.

Why he did it? Because he saw an easy way to make money. And because he dindt care that he destroyed other peoples lifes. Being from a poor background is a very poor excuse. Its not an excuse at all.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I can appreciate why people go off the rails, but there comes a point where you must say, 'at the end, we are the drivers of our own truck and no matter what we try to convince ourselves, we are always in control of the direction of our 'mental' truck'. They deserve no sympathy if they committed the crime as it was their fault for getting themselves into that position in the first place. Therefore, it's no excuse.
> 
> Yes, I think we should as it will allow us to rethink who we want to support. You fuck up and you deserve any backlash beyond just the law. Law is not just the standard for morality.


I think you're misunderstanding me. I didn't say he should not be held accountable or should not have been punished. He should be held both accountable and punished, I don't say otherwise.

However, he is not on that path anymore. He is trying to better himself. That's why I said give him that chance. You don't have to be a fan or like the guy, but at least try and be a little objective and not automatically jump on the hate wagon. I understand the backlash to a point, but again, I find it strange that he seems to be singled out for it, when some of boxing's most beloved heroes have also been some of society's worst thugs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Coming from a poor background is not an excuse.
> Stevenson dindt just steal. It takes a evil mind to do the things Stevenson did.
> 
> Why he did it? Because he saw an easy way to make money. And because he dindt care that he destroyed other peoples lifes. Being from a poor background is a very poor excuse. Its not an excuse at all.


:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> I think you're misunderstanding me. I didn't say he should not be held accountable or should not have been punished. He should be held both accountable and punished, I don't say otherwise.
> 
> However, he is not on that path anymore. He is trying to better himself. That's why I said give him that chance. You don't have to be a fan or like the guy, but at least try and be a little objective and not automatically jump on the hate wagon. I understand the backlash to a point, but again, I find it strange that he seems to be singled out for it, when some of boxing's most beloved heroes have also been some of society's worst thugs.


He's a sell out. He is trying to better himself because he has a gift at boxing. Some people don't have that gift. They hustle hard in more ethical ways and make do with their little paychecks and incrementally increase them to be successful that way. This guy chose the psychopathic way to make money at virtually my current age. 
He doesn't deserve to have a 'second chance', but like I said, I think fate is raising up just to bring him down hard.

Boxing's most beloved heroes? I don't like any of them. I like Mike Tyson but if I heard he raped someone etc. I wouldn't like him anymore. I'm not expecting boxers to be angels but I'm expecting humans to have basic human morality. I admire that Mike Tyson GENUINELY is trying to reshape his life and is an absolute mess, he's like some bi-polar, mentally ill man who is also an addict, he is a little less accountable for any smaller slurs but if he fucks up big, then he's a cunt and will die a cunt. I don't suck cock because society invites me to suck cock.

As boxers, I LOVE Sugar Ray Robinson, Carlos Monzon, Charles Kid McCoy - but I'd never *support them* for shit. I even hate Alexis Arguello now because he comitted suicide, otherwise I loved the guy.

I don't hide the fact that Stevenson as a fighter only is exciting as fuck, but I'm sorry but the person themselves comes into it.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

“He doesn’t deserve to be admired the way he is after what he’s done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?” 

That says it all for me, hope adonis chokes on a cock and dies soon :ibutt


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> I think you're misunderstanding me. I didn't say he should not be held accountable or should not have been punished. He should be held both accountable and punished, I don't say otherwise.
> 
> However, he is not on that path anymore. He is trying to better himself. That's why I said give him that chance. You don't have to be a fan or like the guy, but at least try and be a little objective and not automatically jump on the hate wagon. I understand the backlash to a point, but again, I find it strange that he seems to be singled out for it, when some of boxing's most beloved heroes have also been some of society's worst thugs.


Again: He doesnt need to be criminal anymore because he makes good money.
Of course his promoter will sell the story that he is trying to be a better men and is very sorry ect.

Then again: Stevenson dindt just steal money. It takes a special mind to do the things Stevenson did. Many people can steal money. Only very few can do the things Stevenson did. Because for 99,99% of the people its impossible to do such evil things. Even from a very poor background.

Anyway: I respect him as a boxer. But how anyone can cheer on him is still beyond me.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Anyway: I respect him as a boxer.


To be honest, that's probably all he's asking. That's all I'm asking. I'd like to see if he can better himself as a person and turn things around. I guess I'm totally in the minority there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Again: He doesnt need to be criminal anymore because he makes good money.
> Of course his promoter will sell the story that he is trying to be a better men and is very sorry ect.
> 
> Then again: Stevenson dindt just steal money. It takes a special mind to do the things Stevenson did. Many people can steal money. Only very few can do the things Stevenson did. Because for 99,99% of the people its impossible to do such evil things. Even from a very poor background.
> ...


:deal full agreement with this. If you disagree I will troll you.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> To be honest, that's probably all he's asking. That's all I'm asking. I'd like to see if he can better himself as a person and turn things around. I guess I'm totally in the minority there.


I think you divided LuckyLuke's comment incorrectly..

'But how anyone can cheer on him is still beyond me.' He'd want to be respected as a boxer enough for people to go to see his fights and thus pay for his wages. I'm watching his fights on streams instead. To pay for his fights or 'view' them, it will be supporting his career.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

At this point the Adonis hate threads don't even bother me anymore #TeamAdonis #YOLO #SWAG #linearchamp


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> At this point the Adonis hate threads don't even bother me anymore #TeamAdonis #YOLO #SWAG #linearchamp


Yeah because you're a loser and you're going to regret being his fan for life. You give no reason.

Did you know Lomachenko fought the World Amateur Championships with a broken hand and won it?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> At this point the Adonis hate threads don't even bother me anymore #TeamAdonis #YOLO #SWAG #linearchamp


Did you know Lomachenko only conceded 7 points in that world championships where he broke his hand? Stevenson has Boone issues.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> At this point the Adonis hate threads don't even bother me anymore #TeamAdonis #YOLO #SWAG #linearchamp


You're a psycho and Lomachenko will immediately land a body shot KO on you.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think you divided LuckyLuke's comment incorrectly..
> 
> 'But how anyone can cheer on him is still beyond me.' He'd want to be respected as a boxer enough for people to go to see his fights and thus pay for his wages. I'm watching his fights on streams instead. To pay for his fights or 'view' them, it will be supporting his career.


Okay, I respect your views. I've got nothing further to say on the matter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


So eloquently put :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> So eloquently put :rofl


:smile


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


Read what I wrote you pussy.

Lomachenko is the WBO International Featherweight Champion in his first fight. Deal with it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


Did you know Lomachenko has a 66 inch reach?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Read what I wrote you pussy.
> 
> Lomachenko is the WBO International Featherweight Champion in his first fight. Deal with it.


Loma is a real good fighter :smoke


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


Did you know Lomachenko just over two years ago, Lomachenko beat Moala in the first round by RSC?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


Did you know Lomachenko knocked out Adonis Stevenson in sparring and said he was going easy on Adonis, but Adonis has lost his chin from the Boone fight?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Loma is a real good fighter :smoke


Did you know he was a more successful amateur than Oscar De La Hoya?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Me and LuckyLuke have laid the smackdown.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Did you know Lomachenko has a 66 inch reach?


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Loma is a real good fighter :smoke


Adolf Turbo

Hitlertime


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Did you know Lomachenko knocked out Adonis Stevenson in sparring and said he was going easy on Adonis, but Adonis has lost his chin from the Boone fight?


Loma wouldn't want it now. Stevenson has grown leaps and bounds. Pernell Whitaker with power :deal Loma would get the pimp treatment


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Loma wouldn't want it now. Stevenson has grown leaps and bounds. Pernell Whitaker with power :deal


More like Pernell's SHITaker.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Adolf Turbo
> 
> Hitlertime


:horse :horse


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Did you know Lomachenko has a 66 inch reach?


So what? Rocky Marciano's was 67". Rocky Marciano would beat Lomachenko 100 times out of 100, 150 times by KO. Deal with it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So what? Rocky Marciano's was 67". Rocky Marciano would beat Lomachenko 100 times out of 100, 150 times by KO. Deal with it.


Marciano is not even Top 50 of all time. Lomachenko will be at least Top 50 of all time. Deal with it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What is with earl hickey crying about Stevenson so much? He does it on all other sites too? Was Bellew his big gay lover or something and is just being butt hurt?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Coming from a poor background is not an excuse.
> Stevenson dindt just steal. It takes a evil mind to do the things Stevenson did.
> 
> *Why he did it? Because he saw an easy way to make money. *And because he dindt care that he destroyed other peoples lifes. Being from a poor background is a very poor excuse. Its not an excuse at all.


Oh rly tell us more.

Pimpin' ain't easy son.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What is with earl hickey crying about Stevenson so much? He does it on all other sites too? Was Bellew his big gay lover or something and is just being butt hurt?


Your butt is clearly hurting for spreading it for Adonis on demand too many times, sometimes you initiating it.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Adolf Turbo
> 
> Hitlertime


Thats catchy as fuck, could be hit single :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> So what? Rocky Marciano's was 67". Rocky Marciano would beat Lomachenko 100 times out of 100, 150 times by KO. Deal with it.


Did you know Sugar Ray Robinson isn't GOAT? Harry Greb is GOAT.

Robinson has middleweight issues. Lomachenko however went undefeated at a weight he was too small for, against the best amateurs of his era and some of the best of all time.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Marciano is not even Top 50 of all time. Lomachenko will be at least Top 50 of all time. Deal with it.


Marciano is top 5 in his weightclass and is immortal. Lomachenko isn't even top 1000 and won't be remembered for as long as Marciano nor as revered. Deal with it.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Did you know Sugar Ray Robinson isn't GOAT? Harry Greb is GOAT.
> 
> Robinson has middleweight issues. Lomachenko however went undefeated at a weight he was too small for, against the best amateurs of his era and some of the best of all time.


1-0. His record says otherwise.

PS Robinson is the most common nomination for the GOAT. Loma won't amount to shit and can't carry his jockstrap :hey


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Thats catchy as fuck, could be hit single :deal


:lol: His new name 4'realz


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Marciano is top 5 in his weightclass and is immortal. Lomachenko isn't even top 1000 and won't be remembered for as long as Marciano nor as revered. Deal with it.


Marciano's career is being exposed now that people are too old to suck his cock.

As things stand, fight for fight, Lomachenko is GOAT as he had the biggest debut win in boxing history, and is looking to be 'running GOAT' when he faces Salido.

Stevenson has Boone butthurtism.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Your butt is clearly hurting for spreading it for Adonis on demand too many times, sometimes you initiating it.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/light-heavyweight

bama


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very easy to sway you post addicted freaks off course. 

This was a Stevenson thread. I will enjoy more trollism soon.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/light-heavyweight
> 
> bama


The same magazine that had Guerrero, Canelo and Broner in the P4P Top 10 and Rigondeaux very low in the lists. Credibility is strong.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The same magazine that had Guerrero, Canelo and Broner in the P4P Top 10 and Rigondeaux very low in the lists. Credibility is strong.


They were p4p that's why :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Marciano's career is being exposed now that people are too old to suck his cock.
> 
> As things stand, fight for fight, Lomachenko is GOAT as he had the biggest debut win in boxing history, and is looking to be 'running GOAT' when he faces Salido.
> 
> Stevenson has Boone butthurtism.


Yah. Good shit. Loma's career will be "exposed" too the moment he actually has one.

49-0. HOFer and ATG possible top 3 in his weight class. His record has never has been repeated in boxing history beat everybody he faced and rematched those who gave him the most trouble only to beat them more badly. The second Loma beats that then talk shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> "He doesn't deserve to be admired the way he is after what he's done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?"
> I am no longer civil with @turbotime or anyone who sucks Adonis' cock.
> Oppa Loma Style trollin'.
> 
> ...


:cry :cry :cry


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Gaul I agree with you but turbo my boy, so im on his side now :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Gaul I agree with you but turbo my boy, so im on his side now :bbb


:happy :happy

JB you gotta love that straight left Adonis is packin' :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :happy :happy
> 
> JB you gotta love that straight left Adonis is packin' :yep


 @Jonnybravo is known for getting no success with women, he's officially turned to Hitlertime to engage in gayness.

'I agree with you but Turbo's my boy so I'm on his side'.

'I love girls but I can't get any and Turbo has a lot of experience with Adonis, so he'd provide me a happy home'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Jonnybravo is known for getting no success with women, he's officially turned to Hitlertime to engage in gayness.
> 
> 'I agree with you but Turbo's my boy so I'm on his side'.
> 
> 'I love girls but I can't get any and Turbo has a lot of experience with Adonis, so he'd provide me a happy home'.


 @LuckyLuke can keep you warm at night now apparently he knows all about the pimp game :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yah. Good shit. Loma's career will be "exposed" too the moment he actually has one.
> 
> 49-0. HOFer and ATG possible top 3 in his weight class. His record has never has been repeated in boxing history beat everybody he faced and rematched those who gave him the most trouble only to beat them more badly. The second Loma beats that then talk shit.


STFU about some padded cunt. His record is not repeated because he faces shit opposition and past prime/shot greats.

Lomachenko at age 16 KO'd Andrew Selby in the World Junior Championships.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> At this point the Adonis hate threads don't even bother me anymore #TeamAdonis #YOLO #SWAG #linearchamp


:deal

dry your eyes gaul


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Me and LuckyLuke have laid the smackdown on eachother's booty holes


:stonk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @LuckyLuke can keep you warm at night now apparently he knows all about the pimp game :deal


Turbotime doesn't like Oscar, he only likes the tranny Oscar.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :stonk = my reaction when I found out Adonis was gay. It was a shock which screamed opportunity


:-(


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by The Undefeated Gaul View Post

Me and LuckyLuke have laid the smackdown on eachother's booty holes


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


Keep it BOXING, baby. :deal

Maybe I don't have a soul or something, but I can't feel anything but indifference on this whole matter. I'm honestly more bugged out about Paul Walker dying in a car crash this weekend. More than that, I've been working all fuckin night and I'm tired, hungry and horny. The fuck is this drama? :think Adonis has a smile that could light up a futbol field and a BIG left hand that pleases boxing heads around the globe. :deal Where's @FelixTrinidad to address these frivolous accusations?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


>


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Keep it BOXING, baby. :deal
> 
> Maybe I don't have a soul or something, but I can't feel anything but indifference on this whole matter. I'm honestly more bugged out about Paul Walker dying in a car crash this weekend. More than that, I've been working all fuckin night and I'm tired, hungry and horny. The fuck is this drama? :think Adonis has a smile that could light up a futbol field and a BIG left hand that pleases boxing heads around the globe. :deal Where's @FelixTrinidad to address these frivolous accusations?


He also possesses Turbotime, his slave and comforter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Keep it BOXING, baby. :deal
> 
> Maybe I don't have a soul or something, but I can't feel anything but indifference on this whole matter. I'm honestly more bugged out about Paul Walker dying in a car crash this weekend. More than that, I've been working all fuckin night and I'm tired, hungry and horny. The fuck is this drama? :think Adonis has a smile that could light up a futbol field and a BIG left hand that pleases boxing heads around the globe. :deal Where's @FelixTrinidad to address these frivolous accusations?


You have a soul.

Gaul just has a big gaping vagina where nuts are supposed to hang.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You have a soul.
> 
> Gaul just has a big gaping vagina where nuts are supposed to hang.


:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You have a soul.
> 
> Gaul just has a big gaping vagina where nuts are supposed to hang.


Lomachenko's fathers name is Anatoly Lomachenko. 
Stevenson's father's name is Fox. 
AdolfTurbo's father's name is Stevenson.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> :rofl


I hate Ali and Robinson wahh wahh wahhhhh :lol: You swear Gaul has been pimphanded once or twice before and I'd believe it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He also possesses Turbotime, his slave and comforter.


Lucky bastard.



turbotime said:


> You have a soul.
> 
> Gaul just has a big gaping vagina where nuts are supposed to hang.


Lol Gaul is cool... I've been awake waaaay too long for this :lol: taking my kid to school and Crashing TFO


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I hate Ali and Robinson wahh wahh wahhhhh :lol: You swear Gaul has been pimphanded once or twice before and I'd believe it.


Lomachenko beat Bochkov.

p.s I sense butthurt bickering bitching groups forming for consolation.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I have my beliefs, but I admit in plain sight that I am trolling, but you guys still getting butthurt :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko beat Bochkov.
> 
> p.s *I sense butthurt bickering bitching groups forming for consolation.*


You should've sensed it when you and @LuckyLuke were making out on page 1 :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol I have my beliefs, but I admit in plain sight that I am trolling, but you guys still getting butthurt :lol:


Has Michael Nunn been given a mention? He's a former narcotics dealer. :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You should've sensed it when you and @LuckyLuke were making out on page 1 :deal


No, we were starting a revolution. Children of the revolutttiooonnn..

Hitlertime + AdolfBravo = childrenn of the Adonis Steeveennsoonn


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Has Michael Nunn been given a mention? He's a former narcotics dealer. :deal


I think drugs is a somewhat forgettable offense tbh, but how can you compare drug dealing to rape, physical and psychological torture, slavery etc. to Nunn's backstreet dealerships? Turbo has an inclination towards criminals. He's like the girl that falls in love with the psychos in movies. Turbo 'Take me for an adventure Adonis' Time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, we were starting a revolution. Children of the revolutttiooonnn..
> 
> Hitlertime + AdolfBravo = childrenn of the Adonis Steeveennsoonn


Hitlertime will be in Stevenson's corner when Kovalev is ready to step up


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> STFU about some padded cunt. His record is not repeated because he faces shit opposition and past prime/shot greats.
> 
> Lomachenko at age 16 KO'd Andrew Selby in the World Junior Championships.


What's Selby's record again? 0-0? Yeah thought so. Silence *************.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Yay im called AB now :happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's Selby's record again? 0-0? Yeah thought so. Silence ***************.


Getting all racist are we? Butthurt is strong.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's Selby's record again? 0-0? Yeah thought so. Silence *************.


A serbian by default cannot be racist


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Yay im called AB now :happy


*A*donis' *B*itch

:happy yaaay!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He also possesses Turbotime, his slave and comforter.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think drugs is a somewhat forgettable offense tbh, but how can you compare drug dealing to rape, physical and psychological torture, slavery etc. to Nunn's backstreet dealerships? Turbo has an inclination towards criminals. He's like the girl that falls in love with the psychos in movies. Turbo 'Take me for an adventure Adonis' Time.


It's completely forgettable. Nunn should be IBHOF.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Getting all racist are we? Butthurt is strong.


What's the matter getting all sensitive? How many years you pull a rickshaw to afford a computer?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *A*donis' *B*itch
> 
> :happy yaaay!


Apu back in the 7-11 you!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> "He doesn't deserve to be admired the way he is after what he's done. What would you say if that happen to your daughter?"
> I am no longer civil with @turbotime or anyone who sucks Adonis' cock.
> Oppa Loma Style trollin'.
> 
> ...


Quit crying. Do you really think that you could do 20 months in prison and with those charges? I doubt it will seem easy to you.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh rly tell us more.
> 
> Pimpin' ain't easy son.


You dont have more to say? Weak.

You would probably still cheer on Stevenson even if he would sleep with little children.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's completely forgettable. Nunn should be IBHOF.


He will be no doubt!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Was a scumbag, did the time, supposedly clean since, why did this erupt now?

I guess it had to come out at some point, just curious about the timing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You dont have more to say? Weak.
> 
> You would probably still cheer on Stevenson even if he would sleep with little children.


Nope. Sleeping with little children is far worse than running a stable of whores.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Quit crying. Do you really think that you could do 20 months in prison and with those charges? I doubt it will seem easy to you.


Because I'm too strong to get into that position of being a raping, torturing bitch in the first place. And more than a year with a horrid illness I had is worse than 20 months in prison.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*LuckyLuke* can keep you warm at night now apparently he knows all about the pimp game :deal


This topic is not funny yet you make fun of it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nope. Sleeping with little children is far worse than *running a stable of whores*.


So he did just that?atsch

Again: very weak.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You dont have more to say? Weak.
> 
> *You would probably still cheer on Stevenson even if he would sleep with little children*.


He would because he's Hitlertime. He's saying he wont because the masses at the moment condemn acts like that, but wait until a kiddy fiddler steps on the boxing scene having done like 3 years in prison and Turbotime will meet him dressed in diapers and a dummy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Turbotime's posts here are the freakiest thing ever. Turbotime you're a freak. @turbotime. 
Lomachenko beat Selimov in the rematch in 2008 Olympics and went on to win gold.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> So he did just that?atsch
> 
> Again: very weak. Canadia doesnt have many good boxers but that doesnt mean you have to cheer on this guy.


Why not? He did his time and turned his life around. Helluva story. Reminds me of Will Ferrell In the "Other GUys"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He would because he's Hitlertime. He's saying he wont because the masses at the moment condemn acts like that, but wait until a kiddy fiddler steps on the boxing scene having done like 3 years in prison and Turbotime will meet him dressed in diapers and a dummy.


Any person that does their time and comes out for the better deserves their second chance. Look at Hopkins :happy and now Adonis :happy


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He's a sell out. He is trying to better himself because he has a gift at boxing. Some people don't have that gift. They hustle hard in more ethical ways and make do with their little paychecks and incrementally increase them to be successful that way. This guy chose the psychopathic way to make money at virtually my current age.
> He doesn't deserve to have a 'second chance', but like I said, I think fate is raising up just to bring him down hard.
> 
> Boxing's most beloved heroes? I don't like any of them. I like Mike Tyson but if I heard he raped someone etc. I wouldn't like him anymore. I'm not expecting boxers to be angels but I'm expecting humans to have basic human morality. I admire that Mike Tyson GENUINELY is trying to reshape his life and is an absolute mess, he's like some bi-polar, mentally ill man who is also an addict, he is a little less accountable for any smaller slurs but if he fucks up big, then he's a cunt and will die a cunt. I don't suck cock because society invites me to suck cock.
> ...


Who the fuck are you to decide that he doesn't deserve a second chance? You sound emotional. This isn't breaking news there have been pimps and prostitutes since forever. Do you have a weakminded female in your family who has been manipulated by a pimip? You sure act like it. Why don't you go lend one of them some support instead of venting on a forum. Adonis committed crimes, was sentenced, and has since moved on. Get over it


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Boo fucking hoo. He's the champ, deal with it.


:happy


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

adonis adonis adonis we love you champ!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's the matter getting all sensitive? How many years you pull a rickshaw to afford a computer?


More racism. Sensitive butthurtism reverting to racism EVEN THOUGH you know I admitted from the start I've been trolling. Your parents raised you very well.

MadcapMaxie, I owned you. Your racism has proved it.

p.s *************, rickshaw driver...WHY do you think I am from them countries that actually have curry?

--

Yep, I am British and we're all continuing to come to England, we're taking great jobs, there's even an influx of legal Eastern Europeans in Britain now. This is the Britain I love.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Who the fuck are you to decide that he doesn't deserve a second chance? You sound emotional. This isn't breaking news there have been pimps and prostitutes since forever. Do you have a weakminded female in your family who has been manipulated by a pimip? You sure act like it. Why don't you go lend one of them some support instead of venting on a forum. Adonis committed crimes, was sentenced, and has since moved on. Get over it


No, I stand for what is right. You guys sound like you all require huge tampons.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> adonis adonis adonis we love you champ!


Someone needs to change the thread title to "The Heroic Turnaround of Adonis Stevenson"

arty


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Someone needs to change the thread title to "The Heroic Turnaround of Adonis Stevenson"
> 
> arty


As long as it has 'solely due to the money boxing offers otherwise he'd be out getting all psychopathic again' by the end of the title.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> As long as it has 'solely due to the money boxing offers otherwise he'd be out getting all psychopathic again' by the end of the title.


He does this all for the memory of Manny Steward.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> As long as it has 'solely due to the money boxing offers otherwise he'd be out getting all psychopathic again' by the end of the title.


Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He does this *all* for the memory of Manny Steward.


Incorrect.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Time for lecture you closet gays, racist cunts.

Look forward to seeing you butthurt Adonis' bum bandits soon.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Time for lecture you closet gays, racist cunts.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you butthurt Adonis' bum bandits soon.


Gaul you love Stevenson and you know it :happy


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Time for a lecture on bumming closet gay racist cunts.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you butthurt Adonis' bum bandits soon.


Enjoy brah dont forget the vaseline :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Was a scumbag, did the time, supposedly clean since, why did this erupt now?
> 
> I guess it had to come out at some point, just curious about the timing.


This is old news. earlHickey is just a big Bellew fan


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Forum logic.

Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.

Adonis Stevenson rapes, tortures, pimps out, commits pedophilia, beats women badly = its cool cause he done a few months in jail and comes from a poor background, lets cheer him on.

atsch


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


great post

I hope kovalev batters him to within an inch of his life and I hope he never gets to fight again


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


Never knew this shi t. Kovalev must make him pay! :verysad


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


He did his time.
He is a nice person now.:lol::-(


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Some how if you spend 20months in jail - all is forgiven with not one or two - but a lot of the most heinous crimes that a man can commit.

Stevenson needs to burn alive. 20 months in prison is not a fair punishment.
Hope he dies in the ring via free TV - like ESPN Friday Night fights. Then I will laugh and hope the other guy gets all both purses.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Guy's a cunt. Hope he has the balls to face Kovalev and get what he's got coming to him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


If Roach can win a championship I'll gladly cheer him on as well.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Guy's a cunt. Hope he has the balls to face Kovalev and get what he's got coming to him.


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Guy's a cunt. Hope he has the balls to face Kovalev and get what he's got coming to him.


Just like Dawson was going to outbox him, like Cloud was gonna stop him, like Boone was going to KO him again :lol:


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Just like Dawson was going to outbox him, like Cloud was gonna stop him, like Boone was going to KO him again :lol:


Call me a hater, but I'll wait 10 years if I have to wait 10 years.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Just like Dawson was going to outbox him, like Cloud was gonna stop him, like Boone was going to KO him again :lol:


Stevenson was happy to take those fights. As soon as Kov's name comes up he starts turning all female and talking about old men or fighters in other divisions. Read into that what you will.

He'll keep lying to the Canadian public, telling them he loves them and pretending to have their interests at heart, all the while ripping them off with shit fights no one wants to see.

Once a pimp, always a pimp.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Stevenson was happy to take those fights. As soon as Kov's name comes up he starts turning all female and talking about old men or fighters in other divisions. Read into that what you will.
> 
> He'll keep lying to the Canadian public, telling them he loves them and pretending to have their interests at heart, all the while ripping them off with shit fights no one wants to see.
> 
> Once a pimp, always a pimp.


Kovalev is a nobody compared to what a victory over Hopkins would mean for Stevenson. If they do fight and Kovalev wins I'll gladly eat crow though just like I will gladly do whenever I get a prediction that I'm vocal about wrong.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Call me a hater, but I'll wait 10 years if I have to wait 10 years.


You could just watch Boone KO him in the first fight :conf


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You could just watch Boone KO him in the first fight :conf


True :hey


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev is a nobody compared to what a victory over Hopkins would mean for Stevenson. If they do fight and Kovalev wins I'll gladly eat crow though just like I will gladly do whenever I get a prediction that I'm vocal about wrong.


Stevenson forcing a dirty old man on Canadians. Prison obviously didn't work.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Stevenson forcing a dirty old man on Canadians. Prison obviously didn't work.


Hopkins loves Canada and fighting in Canada, and the Canadian fans love him back.

You will never see Canadians turn on their athlete like they did in the Pascal/Hopkins rematch, ever again. Ever.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brownies said:


> True :hey


How can you not like the story? Adonis "Gator" Stevenson


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

Man did his time

Stop crying homie


Pimping aint easy !


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!


Not a fan of Bellew. Just not a fan of women beating/torturing/raping scumbags.

If that's your kind of thing great. I just don't think you can expect everyone be lacking as many morals as you.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!





doylexxx said:


> Man did his time
> 
> Stop crying homie
> 
> Pimping aint easy !


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Just like Dawson was going to outbox him, like Cloud was gonna stop him, like Boone was going to KO him again :lol:


Everytime they ask Stevenson about Kovalev he has duck all written over his face. He doesnt want to fight Kovalev. He probably allready got knocked out in sparring or something like that.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!


No, just no Azar.

@MadcapMaxie ...here's your boy Azar on your side. From the name Azar and Mian Hussain in his avatar, it's a safe bet to say he's Pakistani. So quick to turn to racism..what about Azar? Is he a ************* and an immigrant turned rickshaw driver, too?

How does it feel to be my bitch, Max?

Azar, read what Chatty wrote. 20 months is enough man? It's a very bad thing he did. 
+ His victims are mentally scarred and have all sorts of mental problems now, and there he is experiencing a peak of euphoria at victory that they'd probably never even be capable of feeling thanks to what he did to them.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Everytime they ask Stevenson about Kovalev he has duck all written over his face. He doesnt want to fight Kovalev. He probably allready got knocked out in sparring or something like that.


No he wants to avenge his brother's defeats vs Hopkins and Froch and I can't blame him.

What does Kovalev bring again? The WBO belt? ROFL


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I get the impression Canadian's would get behind an Iraqi fundamentalist Muslim paedophile if he fought out of their country. 

"Yeah I know he fucks kids and wants to blow us up, but Mohammad's got a belt man. Leave him alone"


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No he wants to avenge his brother's defeats vs Hopkins and Froch and I can't blame him.
> 
> What does Kovalev bring again? The WBO belt? ROFL


What does Stevenson bring? A belt to spank you with for being a naughty little boy to him. :gayfight2


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson is far and away the biggest scumbag in all of sports. A bullet to the head would have been too good for him. 20 months for being a sexual predator? He should have received at least 20 years, and would have even here in ultra-liberal California. 

It's disgusting how the Montreal crowd adores him. The only reason people should want to see him fight is hoping he gets KTFO.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No he wants to avenge his brother's defeats vs Hopkins and Froch and I can't blame him.
> 
> What does Kovalev bring again? The WBO belt? ROFL


He wants more money against easier foes. You're smarter than that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What does Stevenson bring? A belt to spank you with for being a naughty little boy to him. :gayfight2


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/light-heavyweight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> *He wants more money against easier foes. * You're smarter than that.


:haye

Feel free to share the contract details if you know them.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Kovalev is a nobody compared to what a victory over Hopkins would mean for Stevenson. If they do fight and Kovalev wins I'll gladly eat crow though just like I will gladly do whenever I get a prediction that I'm vocal about wrong.


Hopkins eat 23 powershots against Murat in ONE round. Landing more powershots in one round against Hopkins since 20 years. Do you know who was the last guy to land so many powershots? Roy Jones in their first fight.:-(

Fans rather want to see Stevenson vs Kovalev then Stevenson vs Hopkins. Thats why Stevenson gets asked all the time about Kovalev.
And when people ask him about Kovalev he goes into duck mode.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hopkins eat 23 powershots against Murat in ONE round. Landing more powershots in one round against Hopkins since 20 years. Do you know who was the last guy to land so many powershots? Roy Jones in their first fight.:-(
> 
> Fans rather want to see Stevenson vs Kovalev then Stevenson vs Hopkins. Thats why Stevenson gets asked all the time about Kovalev.
> And when people ask him about Kovalev he goes into duck mode.


So what he got hit? Hopkins is an iron chinned G. Kovalev is a nobody fighting on undercards with a belt noone gives a FUCK about.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/ratings/light-heavyweight


Dawson's shit. Kovalev is visibly better than Stevenson. That's why if we did a thread on Kovalev vs Stevenson, Kovalev would be the favourite.

Stevenson is only the favourite amongst casuals, extremist nationalists and his new little bitches i.e you.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So what he got hit? Hopkins is an iron chinned G. Kovalev is a nobody fighting on undercards with a belt noone gives a FUCK about.


Boone issues.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

It's funny how Stevenson fans don't realise how weird it makes them look to go online and defend a sex offender. 


"Woooooohooooo it's all aboot the rape and torture, we'd still love him if he pimped out our daughter!"


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No he wants to avenge his brother's defeats vs Hopkins and Froch and I can't blame him.
> 
> What does Kovalev bring again? The WBO belt? ROFL


Brothers? You mean Pascal.
Bute is not canadian. He is romanian who only lives in canada because he can make money from the canadian public.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :haye
> 
> Feel free to share the contract details if you know them.


Considering Hopkins and Froch are both big names in the sport, and Kovalev is not, Ray Charles could see who will bring the bigger purse.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dawson's shit. Kovalev is visibly better than Stevenson. That's why if we did a thread on Kovalev vs Stevenson, Kovalev would be the favourite.
> 
> Stevenson is only the favourite amongst casuals, extremist nationalists and his new little bitches i.e you.


The sad thing is, Dawson still beats all of the guys Kovalev beat :lol:

Yet youre still up on Kov's nuts just because you think he is a threat to AgodIs while AGodIs already has Dawson's chin on his mantle.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Considering Hopkins and Froch are both big names in the sport, and Kovalev is not, Ray Charles could see who will bring the bigger purse.


I forgot these guys fight to make 30 European fans on an internet boxing site happy. YOU are smarter than that.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Boone issues.


wbo lulz


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The sad thing is, Dawson still beats all of the guys Kovalev beat :lol:
> 
> Yet youre still up on Kov's nuts just because you think he is a threat to AgodIs while AGodIs already has Dawson's chin on his mantle.


The sad thing is, Dawson didn't look as impressive.

'A member of someones family is raped, tortured for years physically and mentally, he did his time and now I'm ready to suck his cock'
'My mum was raped, tortured for years physically and mentally, he did his time and now I'm ready to suck his cock'.

Hitlertime logic :SOK:lama


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The sad thing is, Dawson didn't look as impressive.
> 
> 'A member of someones family is raped, tortured for years physically and mentally, he did his time and now I'm ready to suck his cock'
> 'My mum was raped, tortured for years physically and mentally, he did his time and now I'm ready to suck his cock'.
> ...


How impressive is he going to look in a minute, taking a flush bomb from the P4P hardest puncher in boxing and getting dropped? If the ref didn't stop it then and there, Dawson could've been killed.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Kov will do to Stevo in 3 rounds what Stevo did to those poor women for years. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So what he got hit? Hopkins is an iron chinned G. Kovalev is a nobody fighting on undercards with a belt noone gives a FUCK about.


atsch
It shows that even Murat was able to land so many punches like Roy Jones did 20 years ago. When Murat is able to land that many punches against Hopkins it shows that he is clearly past it.

HBO doesnt ask Stevenson about Froch or Hopkins. They only ask him about Kovalev. Because they know its the fight people want to see.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> wbo lulz


lel the same belt that Pacquiao fought Cotto for. lel


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lel the same belt that Pacquiao fought Cotto for. lel


And Cotto vs Jennings :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> atsch
> It shows that even Murat was able to land so many punches like Roy Jones did 20 years ago. When Murat is able to land that many punches against Hopkins it shows that he is clearly past it.
> 
> HBO doesnt ask Stevenson about Froch or Hopkins. They only ask him about Kovalev. Because they know its the fight people want to see.


I don't know why I even entertained your posts once you started bringing in punch stats :lol: Thank you, guys sitting at ringside pressing buttons arbitrarily


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> If Roach can win a championship I'll gladly cheer him on as well.


Technicaly he's won a shit loads as a coach.

Then as a boxer, he wasn't really world championship material, just a little under but to be fair his era was far harder than Stevensons. Roach had to fight Chacon, Haugen and Camacho - not exactly Dawson, Bellew, Cloud is it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I forgot these guys fight to make 30 European fans on an internet boxing site happy. YOU are smarter than that.


I'm missing something here.

Prize fighters fight for money. Guys always call out opponents who will make them the most money. Froch and Hopkins bring international tv money and big fan bases, so Stevenson called them out. To think he really wants to avenge another fighter's loss is gullible at best.


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Azar, read what Chatty wrote. 20 months is enough man? It's a very bad thing he did.
> + His victims are mentally scarred and have all sorts of mental problems now, and there he is experiencing a peak of euphoria at victory that they'd probably never even be capable of feeling thanks to what he did to them.


Fist of fury put it better than me. He echoed what I feel on this subject. Yeah what he did was fucked up but the guy was 21 n from the age of 14 was on his ones with noone to guide him. Me you n most on here haven't walked a day in stevensons shoes or kno what his life was like from what I read he seemed to be in the gutter with boxing his only escape. Ever since he got out hes reformed n left his past behind him. Guys left the life of crime n concentrated on his boxing n it's paid off. for that to happen he must have been determined to change his life around. Guys a success story n people deserve second chances which most of you just don't want to give him n thats fair enough, but stop jumping on those who are willing to give him a second chance. Stevensons going to be in boxing for a short while as he's 36 enjoy superman while you've still got the time instead of trying your hardest to defame him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I forgot these guys fight to make 30 European fans on an internet boxing site happy. YOU are smarter than that.


Thats why HBO keeps asking Stevenson about Kovalev?
Froch has still things to do with Groves and is a SMW.

Doesnt Hopkins have a contract with Showtime anyway?

You would rather see Stevenson vs Froch? Or Stevenson vs Kovalev?
You would rather see Stevenson vs 50 year old Hopkins or Stevenson vs Kovalev?

Cant believe people would rather see Froch or Hopkins vs Stevenson then Kovalev...it seems you are trying to justify Stevenson ducking Kovalev.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> It's funny how Stevenson fans don't realise how weird it makes them look to go online and defend a sex offender.
> 
> "Woooooohooooo it's all aboot the rape and torture, we'd still love him if he pimped out our daughter!"


Turbotime needs to be jailed for his rape and torture philia.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Technicaly he's won a shit loads as a coach.
> 
> Then as a boxer, he wasn't really world championship material, just a little under but to be fair his era was far harder than Stevensons. Roach had to fight Chacon, Haugen and Camacho - not exactly Dawson, Bellew, Cloud is it.


Even a paper title would've been alright


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I don't know why I even entertained your posts once you started bringing in punch stats :lol: Thank you, guys sitting at ringside pressing buttons arbitrarily


What is your point? Punch stats doesnt mean anything? Fact is Murat landed so many powershots in one round then Roy Jones Jr did in their first fight. What does that tell you? Hopkins is way past it.

Anyway: Answer the question: Why does HBO ask Stevenson everytime about Kovalev? They ask him because thats the fight people want to see. Not Stevenson vs Froch or 50 year old Hopkins.

Froch isnt even a LHW.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread is going nowhere. I'm outta here. :lama


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats why HBO keeps asking Stevenson about Kovalev?
> Froch has still things to do with Groves and is a SMW.
> 
> Doesnt Hopkins have a contract with Showtime anyway?
> ...


I'm honestly down for all 3 of those fights next year. I love Stevenson's work ethic and his activity so line them up :deal


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Man did his time
> 
> Stop crying homie
> 
> Pimping aint easy !


I realize that you're being funny but its still amazing to see how lame some of these posters are. The woman agreed to sell her body at a rate of $120 an hour.:smile and her goal was to save around $40,000 so that her and Adonis or Fox could live happily ever after. I feel bad that she was such a mentally weak young lady and it sucks that she was victimized but her and her friends are very nasty, loose women. I'm more disgusted by them than any pimp. I mean seriously, how many men do you have to sleep with to accumulate $40,000? That's nasty.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm honestly down for all 3 of those fights next year. I love Stevenson's work ethic and his activity so line them up :deal


You dindt answer the question.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Azar said:


> Fist of fury put it better than me. He echoed what I feel on this subject. Yeah what he did was fucked up but the guy was 21 n from the age of 14 was on his ones with noone to guide him. Me you n most on here haven't walked a day in stevensons shoes or kno what his life was like from what I read he seemed to be in the gutter with boxing his only escape. Ever since he got out hes reformed n left his past behind him. Guys left the life of crime n concentrated on his boxing n it's paid off. for that to happen he must have been determined to change his life around. Guys a success story n people deserve second chances which most of you just don't want to give him n thats fair enough, but stop jumping on those who are willing to give him a second chance. Stevensons going to be in boxing for a short while as he's 36 enjoy superman while you've still got the time instead of trying your hardest to defame him.


You're a good man.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Brave enough to beat girls but scared of Kovalev what a champ he is.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You dindt answer the question.


Hopkins/Stevenson. Hell I would go to that one if I'm in Canada.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hopkins/Stevenson. Hell I would go to that one if I'm in Canada.


Shut up.
Thats not funny anymore.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> And Cotto vs Jennings :rofl


Countless good fighters have had big challenges with the WBO belt. You seriously DKSAB.

Oh, and Lomachenko the greatest amateur boxer of all time who looks like one of the most complete fighters ever is fighting Orlando Salido. Salido won the belt from Juanma.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I don't know why I even entertained your posts once you started bringing in punch stats :lol: Thank you, guys sitting at ringside pressing buttons arbitrarily


Lomachenko beat Verdejo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Countless good fighters have had big challenges with the WBO belt. You seriously DKSAB.
> 
> Oh, and Lomachenko the greatest amateur boxer of all time who looks like one of the most complete fighters ever is fighting Orlando Salido. Salido won the belt from Juanma.


WBO is the weakest belt. Deal with it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Shut up.
> Thats not funny anymore.


I'm not being funny :conf It'd be mega


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hopkins/Stevenson. Hell I would go to that one if I'm in Canada.


Lomachenko beat Andriy Rudenko in 2011


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> WBO is the weakest belt. Deal with it.


Logical fallacy. Whether it is the weakest belt or not doesn't mean that very good fighters have earned and defended it against other very good fighters, where the other very good fighters really want that belt. Deal with it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> WBO is the weakest belt. Deal with it.


Lomachenko fought in the Republic of Kazakhstan President's Cup in 2010


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sergey will bring justice!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Technicaly he's won a shit loads as a coach.
> 
> Then as a boxer, he wasn't really world championship material, just a little under but to be fair his era was far harder than Stevensons. Roach had to fight Chacon, Haugen and Camacho - not exactly Dawson, Bellew, Cloud is it.


Nah, to turbo it is harder than stevenson's opponents.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Logical fallacy. Whether it is the weakest belt or not doesn't mean that very good fighters have earned and defended it against other very good fighters, where the other very good fighters really want that belt. Deal with it.


Look, I'm a Prince Naz nuthugger as well (Oskee also had a WBO belt briefly) but it takes a while to make that belt legitimate.

Hopefully Kovalev can beat a very good fighter soon to make himself legit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Azar said:


> Fist of fury put it better than me. He echoed what I feel on this subject. Yeah what he did was fucked up but the guy was 21 n from the age of 14 was on his ones with noone to guide him. Me you n most on here haven't walked a day in stevensons shoes or kno what his life was like from what I read he seemed to be in the gutter with boxing his only escape. Ever since he got out hes reformed n left his past behind him. Guys left the life of crime n concentrated on his boxing n it's paid off. for that to happen he must have been determined to change his life around. Guys a success story n people deserve second chances which most of you just don't want to give him n thats fair enough, but stop jumping on those who are willing to give him a second chance. Stevensons going to be in boxing for a short while as he's 36 enjoy superman while you've still got the time instead of trying your hardest to defame him.


Read on. Read mine and Luckylukes responses, and others responses.

Boxing was his only escape? Escape? hahahah he was beating these girls down bad for a long time, played a very active role in it all. What about their escape? They wanted an escape and they would be beaten down, ass raped with no lube and then KO'd. He obviously had boxing talent. Poor baby Adonis, needs an escape.

Fuck it, I want him Gerald McClellan'd. Everyone is ok with Gerald getting fucked for what he did by taping a dogs mouth and have other dogs kill that dog, but this is far worse.

Azar, you want to disagree with me and I will ear mark you for future trolling.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Look, I'm a Prince Naz nuthugger as well (Oskee also had a WBO belt briefly) but it takes a while to make that belt legitimate.
> 
> Hopefully Kovalev can beat a very good fighter soon to make himself legit.


Oscar had the WBO belt :lol: NO FUCKING BELT is anywhere near legit these days you moron.

You are a dumb fuck as your argument blew up in your own face when you mentioned Oscar. haha he beat many very good fighters holding the WBO belt.

Nevertheless,it is legit to win the belt in your second pro fight against Orlando Salido, as that's a record set in history, compared to the greats of old. Something which Lomachenko is aiming to do.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oscar had the WBO belt :lol: NO FUCKING BELT is anywhere near legit these days you moron.
> 
> You are a dumb fuck as your argument blew up in your own face when you mentioned Oscar.* haha he beat many very good fighters holding the WBO belt. *


He wasn't legit until he beat Ruelas for the IBF title don't play retard. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, just no Azar.
> 
> @MadcapMaxie ...here's your boy Azar on your side. From the name Azar and Mian Hussain in his avatar, it's a safe bet to say he's Pakistani. So quick to turn to racism..what about Azar? Is he a ************* and an immigrant turned rickshaw driver, too?
> 
> ...


How is eating curry racist atsch Please change your tampon before I sick Adonis and your bitch ass.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Look, I'm a Prince Naz nuthugger as well (Oskee also had a WBO belt briefly) but it takes a while to make that belt legitimate.
> 
> Hopefully Kovalev can beat a very good fighter soon to make himself legit.


Actually it doesnt.

Is Bikas belt worth more then Kovalevs belt? Bika fought for the vacant WBC belt againt an unproven prospect.

Kovalev at least fought an undefeated champion.

I dont care about wich belt one fighter has. I only care about who is fighting who.

Chavez Jr WBC belt at MW was worth shit. Or Vitali still has his WBC belt.

WBC;WBA;IBF;WBO it doesnt matter.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

He's a scumbag bc he pimped the woman of your dreams 15 years ago


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Actually it doesnt.
> 
> Is Bikas belt worth more then Kovalevs belt? Bika fought for the vacant WBC belt againt an unproven prospect.
> 
> ...


So when you have the #1 and #2 light heavyweights fighting for the WBC/IBF/RING championships it sucks because you'd rather 3rd fiddle who no one knows with the WBO belt that NEVER mattered, be fighting for it instead :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's the matter getting all sensitive? *How many years you pull a rickshaw to afford a computer?*


How successful are you financially since you're bringing up finance? 
How successful are your parents too? They might not be as successful as mine, thus may have not paid as many taxes as my family have to our Britain.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> He's a scumbag bc he pimped the *woman of your dreams* 15 years ago


You are one clueless fuck.

Rigondeaux would abandon you if he found out such a loser was a fan of his.

Read our responses you closeminded little fuck.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Actually it doesnt.
> 
> Is Bikas belt worth more then Kovalevs belt? Bika fought for the vacant WBC belt againt an unproven prospect.
> 
> ...


:deal
@turbotime thinks Chavez Jr must be GOAT. Casual kid.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:cry I have to do my study soon, I've been enjoying this :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :deal
> 
> @turbotime thinks Chavez Jr must be GOAT. Casual kid.


Nope. Picked Martinez to school him. Doesn't mean that the fight at the time didn't matter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How is eating curry racist atsch Please change your tampon before I sick Adonis and your bitch ass.


You won't know you're from USA or Canada? ************* was said as a negative insult, and thus anything in the insult has a negative connotation, and ************* is used in Britain to signify the race of someone. White people would never be called *************

SO shut the fuck up you malnourished little fuck :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nope. Picked Martinez to school him. Doesn't mean that the fight at the time didn't matter.


So your logic is fucked then.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> He doesn't? Why not? He's fighting for money dude...one of the hardest professions there is. One that no-one here has the balls to do themselves. He's earning an honest living. Give him that chance to turn his life around, eh?
> 
> I'm not defending the guy just because. I'm not even a fan. But it's easy to sit and judge when you haven't walked a mile in these guys shoes. Most come from a life you and I can't fully understand or appreciate. I'm not saying we must all suddenly forgive or forget their transgressions and misdeeds, but at least try and understand _why_ they sometimes go off the rails.
> 
> I mean, should we pull the dirty laundry out for every fighter, past and present? Because we'd be here all day. You can't pull kids out of gutters and expect them to be saints.


You know you are a great poster.. I say that without even trolling but you are wrong in this Fists.

Please think about it for a moment.

The 'crimes' you are talking about regarding other boxers are not the same.

Floyd supposedly 'hit' his Ex.
Pacquaio did some drugs and hookers.

That is around 200 notches below torturing girls.. I mean I think you know that.

There is a line.

And we DO bash boxers whos crimes are a bit unforgivable.

Gerald Mccelland taped pet dogs mouths shut and fed them to his pit bulls alive.. and WE STILL BASH HIM today.

Another thing.. beating a woman during the 50's and 60's isn't quite the same as it is today.. just like lynching a Black Man in America in the 20's isn't the same as it is today..

You can't judge past crimes when the times have change and we have become more civilized.

Stevenson was a fucking torturer of young girls...........that's a bit different from slapping a coked out girlfriend don't you agree?

Also these girls are innocent... they aren't drug dealers or junkies(like Floyd's girls) who deserve to get beaten..They were not hood ghetto scums... they were pure breeds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

So I've timed Turbo very well here. He's getting boring now. Who's next?

Oh that Pivot cunt!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You won't know you're from USA or Canada? ************* was said as a negative insult, and thus anything in the insult has a negative connotation, and ************* is used in Britain to signify the race of someone. White people would never be called *************
> 
> SO shut the fuck up you malnourished little fuck who thinks he looks like Oscar but looks like Kat Von Teese as someone else spotted out :lol:


No idea who Kat don teese is :lol:

Well maybe stop being such a whiney bitch and people wont have to take it upon themselves to berate you when they see fit :lol:

and LOL @ crying about being called a ************* no wonder you are unbearable to everyone but dealt with.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

That being said.. we bash Stevenson.. let's wake the fuck up and bash Koralev for murder.
They are both scum bag pieces of shits.. and its too bad we don't have a Mike Spinks in today's Division to 'good boy' them.

I wish death on both.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> So your logic is fucked then.


#1 vs #2 for all the marbles > #1 vs #3 for all the marbles :deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Kov will do to Stevo in 3 rounds what Stevo did to those poor women for years. Can't wait to see it.


Kov is a rapist too retard. He's Russian and scum just like Stevenson.
They are both scum. It's boxing.

Now that we HAVE to choose two scum bags............. it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No idea who Kat don teese is :lol:
> 
> Well maybe stop being such a whiney bitch and people wont have to take it upon themselves to berate you when they see fit :lol:
> 
> and LOL @ crying about being called a ************* no wonder you are unbearable to everyone but dealt with.


LOL shit you saw that. I deleted it as I didn't want to be overly harsh.

I'm not crying about it, I usually tell Bogotazo but I've realised that racism is so common here that Bogotazo would get so many quotes from me.

Turbotime = everyone. Besides, have you ever seen in my posts that I've ever once tried to be friendly? I don't care, I say what I gotta say and keep my social side for outside social media.

Dealt with is boss and has you shook all the time.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You are one clueless fuck.
> 
> Rigondeaux would abandon you if he found out such a loser was a fan of his.
> 
> Read our responses you closeminded little fuck.


The woman sold her body for a living. Adonis took advantage of her willingness to share herself for a dollar. And here we are 15 years later with you still crying about it. Were you crying when she said she'd **** her way to $40,000 cash? She was was down for the cause in some capacity. Was she charged with prostitution? Also did she pay taxes on the revenue of her moneymaker? She's quite guilty of a few things herself. What about when they sleep with a man and as soon as he goes to sleep or to the bathroom they take off with his wallet? Respect the game and stop being weak.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> *Kov is a rapist too retard*. He's Russian and scum just like Stevenson.
> They are both scum. It's boxing.
> 
> Now that we HAVE to choose two scum bags............. it's just a matter of preference.


What? Really? Where did you hear that? If he is I hope I see a double knockout.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> LOL shit you saw that. I deleted it as I didn't want to be overly harsh.
> 
> I'm not crying about it, I usually tell Bogotazo but I've realised that racism is so common here that Bogotazo would get so many quotes from me.
> 
> ...


You can't hurt my feelings, you're ugly as sin (no racist, I'm speaking universally as curry actually rocks)

and stop snitching to Bogo. Cast your vote here though :deal

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24842-No-one-Likes-A-Rat


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson is a fucking retard rapist.. we all know this.

What we also know is this:

1-Stevenson has tried to change and is changing for the last fucking decade.
2-He honors Emmanuel Steward in every single fight.. Four dedications to Manny and he doesn't even make it a press thing.
3-He is a great family man now.

4-Koralev mockingly leaps over a fallen warrior.
5-Koralev is every bit as a piece of shit as Stevenson.
6-We wanna throw stones? We must hit both.

7- If I must choose between a rapist and a murderer who insults fallen warriors?
It's tough.. I rather both die..
but IF I MUST MUST CHOOSE.

I'm not choosing the Russian.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What? Really? Where did you hear that? If he is I hope I see a double knockout.


I mean not literally.. but he is scum.


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

Just cause I've got a different view I'm trolling. Stop wasting your time hating n just jump aboard the Stevenson express. Guys unstoppable atm.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Mian Hussain in his avatar.


You pakistani bro? Even if you are or aren't what do you think of mian? Got big hopes for him man n big fan of his style. It's early days yet though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> The woman sold her body for a living. Adonis took advantage of her willingness to share herself for a dollar. And here we are 15 years later with you still crying about it. Were you crying when she said she'd **** her way to $40,000 cash? She was was down for the cause in some capacity. Was she charged with prostitution? Also did she pay taxes on the revenue of her moneymaker? She's quite guilty of a few things herself. What about when they sleep with a man and as soon as he goes to sleep or to the bathroom they take off with his wallet? Respect the game and stop being weak.


WOMAN? They were two little girls who had no option, but two wrongs don't make a right either way Jer. 
Time doesn't render something immoral to moral you simple fuck. 
They were in charge of her taxes as they were the pimps, you mad fuck. 
They had to do that otherwise they'd get raped, tortured, you really are dumb.

Read my posts you shitcunt, Adonis didn't have to make money that way. He was 21 years old. That's virtually my age. Now boxing offers him money, he doesn't need to do psycho things for money, but I don't want him to be even capable of earning shit.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You know you are a great poster.. I say that without even trolling but you are wrong in this Fists.
> 
> Please think about it for a moment.
> 
> ...


Reread the story. She was not innocent. She charged $120 an hour for her services. Her and her friend planned to use their bodies to make over 40k for their pimp. But one of them was an unloyal woman who'd often hold out, stagnating their progress. Anyway im going to now participate in threads that don't involve 15 year old news. This shit belongs in the historical forum


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Well wait a minute.

The girls, between 17 and 25 years of age, would work 24/7. *Every one of them in love with a member of the gang.*

You guys sure it isn't just a case of Thug Love?

I mean 17-25 isn't 12-16... that's late High school and College age group............ they should know about falling in love.
Maybe she loved Adonis?
Maybe that's his current wife?
Could be.

OMFG.. NO I knew it.

Adonis KILLED FOX to rescue her and they ran away to Quebec city and Adonis became a boxer as she sew mittens to buy him boxing gloves and now he's got it made(sort of) and they just recently brought a house and they are lying in bed talking about the past and how evil Fox was.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Has this thread not already been done before, i dont see the point in crucifying someone for things they did years and years ago, he did absolutely terrible things and he has to live with that and should rightly never be forgiven for, but without knowing him personally who am i to judge if he's the same person he was 15 odd years ago. I doubt anyone here knows him personally and can judge if he's that same character or not, if he has changed which i think is the more likely scenario surely there is very little point in criticising a person, character etc Adonis left behind when he left prison. Its a sensitive subject and again i state by no means can he ever be forgiven for what he has done, at the very least he turned his life around when it would have been easier to go back to being a street thug / rapist piece of scum.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Yo.. I think Adonis killed Fox.

I been researching this and they said 'Fox' died of multiple stab wounds.

I'm 100% sure Adonis killed Fox for this whole thing. Fox was the figurehead.

Also you guys read the part where 5 African-Americans tried to jump Adonis.. and Adonis fucked them up? Damn this guy is a monster.
He will kill Sergey. 

Fox is an asshole.I'm glad Adonis took care of it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You can't hurt my feelings, *you're ugly as sin *(no racist, I'm speaking universally as curry actually rocks)
> 
> and stop snitching to Bogo. Cast your vote here though :deal
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?24842-No-one-Likes-A-Rat


If I'm ugly as sin, I'd prefer to be that then you, Dita :lol: 
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ble-Pro-Boxers&p=697563&viewfull=1#post697563
Why not you little boy? I want the best for this forum and respect its integrity, and here you are sucking a rapists cock and not wanting racism to be reported.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Has this thread not already been done before, i dont see the point in crucifying someone for things they did years and years ago, he did absolutely terrible things and he has to live with that and should rightly never be forgiven for, but without knowing him personally who am i to judge if he's the same person he was 15 odd years ago. I doubt anyone here knows him personally and can judge if he's that same character or not, if he has changed which i think is the more likely scenario surely there is very little point in criticising a person, character etc Adonis left behind when he left prison. Its a sensitive subject and again i state by no means can he ever be forgiven for what he has done, at the very least he turned his life around when it would have been easier to go back to being a street thug / rapist piece of scum.


Great quote.... I think most people just want to jump on Sergey's band wagon and is using this as a way of talking shit.

I don't know if people realize how ruthless Double F Fox was.
Fox was a real legit mobster.. I'm glad Adonis assassinated him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well wait a minute.
> 
> The girls, between 17 and 25 years of age, would work 24/7. *Every one of them in love with a member of the gang.*
> 
> ...


It was absolutely thug lovin'


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> WOMAN? They were two little girls who had no option, but two wrongs don't make a right either way Jer.
> Time doesn't render something immoral to moral you simple fuck.
> They were in charge of her taxes as they were the pimps, you mad fuck.
> They had to do that otherwise they'd get raped, tortured, you really are dumb.
> ...


Two little girls? One of them a former erotic dancer atsch I wonder what she was doing in the back VIP room? Strippers aren't dumb or slow by a long shot. Its there job to manipulate and trick a man into spending his last dollar. But all the sudden she's an innocent naive young girl who fell in love with an abusive monster? You're an idiot


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Two little girls? One of them a former erotic dancer atsch I wonder what she was doing in the back VIP room? Strippers aren't dumb or slow by a long shot. Its there job to manipulate and trick a man into spending his last dollar. But all the sudden she's an innocent naive young girl who fell in love with an abusive monster? You're an idiot


The guy in my avatar is bigger than the guy in your avatar.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dont mean to sound like a cunt but I clearly am not. If I'm ugly as sin, I'd prefer to be that then you, Dita :lol:
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ble-Pro-Boxers&p=697563&viewfull=1#post697563
> Why not you little boy? I want the best for this forum and respect its integrity, and here you are sucking a rapists cock and not wanting racism to be reported.


Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift.


Yeah I'm sure there are lesbians out there for you Dita :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Forum logic.

Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.

Adonis Stevenson rapes, tortures, pimps out, commits pedophilia, beats women badly = its cool cause he done a few months in jail and comes from a poor background, lets cheer him on.


Great great post by Chatty.




People bash Roach to bash Pacquaio to support Mayweather
People bash Stevenson in part to support Koralev.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Two little girls? One of them a former erotic dancer atsch I wonder what she was doing in the back VIP room? Strippers aren't dumb or slow by a long shot. Its there job to manipulate and trick a man into spending his last dollar. But all the sudden she's an innocent naive young girl who fell in love with an abusive monster? You're an idiot


They were 15 and 17 you simple fuck. Don't get me wrong I think they're dickheads too if they wanted to be protituted, but I happen to think Adonis forced them into it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah I'm sure there are lesbians out there for you Dita :lol:


You look like a turd impersonating elvis.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

People hate on McClellan but he was in his 20's like Adonis when he got a dog killed by other dogs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You look like a turd impersonating elvis.


ooohh resorting to racism too are we calling me apu and a turd impersonating elvis - there's a context behind 'turd' with your racism. It's clear.

lol like I said at the start of this thread, I have my beliefs and that's all there is, but have just been trolling for fun. Nothing serious. I have been able to get men (would have said fully grown men but that really isnt the case where you are concerned :lol: ) to protect a fighter who has raped and tortured two young girls when he was in his 20's, and protect him to the extent of sprawling racism :lol:

Oh AdolfTurbo, 'It's Kind of a Really Nice Day'.

This is a message to you all if you're reading. Cross my wrong path and I'll troll you for fun (without any malice etc. whatsoever, just the fun trolling that a lot of poeple do on here daily) and bring out the little bitch in you.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> They were 15 and 17 you simple fuck. Don't get me wrong I think they're dickheads too if they wanted to be protituted, but I happen to think Adonis forced them into it.


And where in the story does it state that? I see 17-25.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Forum logic.
> 
> Freddie Roach calls somene a Mexican Motherfucker = absolute scum of the Earth, should lose all respect, fuck him.
> 
> ...


Chatty is a pactard/Mayweather hater at heart though - so of course he'll take offense to any ill words towards Roach. I know Roach was an asshole before this so just because I said well this just confirms what I've known in no way should convey any hidden messages.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> ooohh resorting to racism too are we calling me apu and a turd impersonating elvis - there's a context behind 'turd' with your racism. It's clear.
> 
> lol like I said at the start of this thread, I have my beliefs and that's all there is, but have just been trolling for fun. Nothing serious. I have been able to get men (would have said fully grown men but that really isnt the case where you are concerned :lol: ) to protect a fighter who has raped and tortured two young girls when he was in his 20's, and protect him to the extent of sprawling racism :lol:
> 
> ...


Calling you a turd is hardly racist- I guess calling everyone in here cunts is bigotry on your behalf :cry


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Gerald Mccellan was a real scum bag.

He forced others to give him their dogs.. and when the refuse he stole the dogs and fed the pet dogs to his pit bulls.
He than killed his pit bulls.

Watching Big Nigel beat him down was great.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chatty is a pactard/Mayweather hater at heart though - so of course he'll take offense to any ill words towards Roach. I know Roach was an asshole before this so just because I said well this just confirms what I've known in no way should convey any hidden messages.


Floyd should be fed to the dogs too. Alive.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Floyd should be fed to the dogs too. Alive.


Floyd owns the Doghouse though :smoke


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd owns the Doghouse though :smoke


Ya.. that is an issue. :smile


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's Selby's record again? 0-0? Yeah thought so. *Silence **************.


That's a bit uncalled for.
That would be like if I said 'Remember when Wladimir knocked out that _______


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nope. Sleeping with little children is far worse than running a stable of whores.


American Scumbag Michael Jackson slept with little chiildren.

You know that Black Dude who changed himself White but just ended up alien?

Lmfao.. I hope he's in Hell right now getting fucked in the ass by Carlos Monzon.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift.


"Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift."
Ok I explained the racism part about turd. 
But what about this one then?
And because you don't like a snitch...
Tbh racism just does take it too far, I troll all the time just like I have done today, but racism does take it far. 
@Bogotazo.....MadcapMaxie aka Undefeated Gaul's bitch, has also been racist with the '************' comment and the comment about the rickshaw. 
Bogotazo's reading this thread right now so it's too late to delete it. 
It really puts people off CHB and gives it a bad rep. I feel like I have exposed you as a little bitch, Turbo-Dita-Lesbian-Adolf-Hitler-Racist-RapistandTorturer-Lover-Time.
I feel less of a need to troll you as successful troll was successful. If I was given a warning or something, I'd understand. However I don't think you would understand shit if you were told off about it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> "Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift."
> Ok I explained the racism part about turd.
> But what about this one then?
> And because you don't like a snitch...
> ...


Oh lawdy, the salt in these tears could kill a middle aged man :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> American Scumbag Michael Jackson slept with little chiildren.
> 
> You know that Black Dude who changed himself White but just ended up alien?
> 
> Lmfao.. I hope he's in Hell right now getting fucked in the ass by Carlos Monzon.


MJ was never guilty.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> MJ was never guilty.


:smile.. Ya but I know he did it. My Uncle always suspected him during his younger days guarding celebrities before he moved on to Pro Boxers.
He said Jackson ALWAYS had these boys around him.. and he was ALWAYS talking in that weird ass voice and holding his dick.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Oh lawdy, the salt in these tears could kill a middle aged man :lol:


You're a little bitch who's pretending like you're the one who isn't taking things serious when you're the one who was effectively picked apart and have now become a racist, you're literally so angry right now you're probably writing a sobbing love letter to Adonis Stevenson again..'This is what happens when you leave me for Quebec. I'm just an LA girl crying out your name'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're a little bitch who's pretending like you're the one who isn't taking things serious when you're the one who was effectively picked apart and have now become a racist, you're literally so angry right now you're probably writing a sobbing love letter to Adonis Stevenson again..'This is what happens when you leave me for Quebec. I'm just an LA girl crying out your name'.


You're writing essays in here you're so upset :lol: I look like some broad but I step over the line saying you look like a cartoon's son? :rofl

Zip up your vagina and let your balls hang out or go back to ESB.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sorrry but apparently even girls want some of this Kat bitch so I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift.


:nono


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :nono


He does. It's ribbing. What's wrong with Apu?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> What's Selby's record again? 0-0? Yeah thought so. *Silence *************.*


Definitely not OK. Stop.



turbotime said:


> He does. It's ribbing. What's wrong with Apu?


Racist ribbing he doesn't appreciate. Stop.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Definitely not OK. Stop.
> 
> Racist ribbing he doesn't appreciate. Stop.


Then he needs to get out of the Lion's den if he can't handle some light roasting


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> They were 15 and 17 you simple fuck. Don't get me wrong I think they're dickheads too if they wanted to be protituted, but I happen to think Adonis forced them into it.


Source or STFU


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You're writing essays in here you're so upset :lol: I look like some broad but I step over the line saying you look like a cartoon's son? :rofl
> 
> Zip up your vagina and let your balls hang out or go back to ESB.


Any secondary interpretations are useless, the clear racism is there, and it has a context which was cycled further by you with your comments about snitching and a backdrop of your bumboy Maxie and his racism.

It's funny because in that picture where you judged the way I looked to go on to sprawl your racism, I said I looked like Abner Mares out of all of the boxers, he's Mexican and he is a darker skinned Mexican. I can easily get away as a dark skinned Mexican myself. What if I am Mexican? Your racism would have went towards Mexicans because you are a racist.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Source or STFU


Ok sorry I read it wrong, but it doesn't change the fact that 17 is very young, especially to be going into prostitution come on man. Don't get so stuck on the small picture.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Any secondary interpretations are useless, the clear racism is there, and it has a context which was cycled further by you with your comments about snitching and a backdrop of your bumboy Maxie.


For your Christmas photos are you going to dress up as Hankie the Christmas Poo and go caroling?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> For your Christmas photos are you going to *dress up as Hankie the Christmas Poo* and go caroling?


No, now you are trying to re-interpret the racism with the word 'dress up' as if it's something to put on rather than what is there. Listen, I made you my bitch I can read every single thought that goes through your head. You are officially defeated by the undefeated gaul.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You know you are a great poster.. I say that without even trolling but you are wrong in this Fists.
> 
> Please think about it for a moment.
> 
> ...


Point taken Felix. Maybe I'm just mellowing out these days, I don't know. I'm not condoning what he did, don't get me wrong. I'm in full agreement that he should be held accountable for his actions.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Turdotime covering himself in glory here. Wouldn't expect anything less from someone who endorses a women torturing racist.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Stop fighting, all of you :cry

Sup @shaunster101.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Then he needs to get out of the Lion's den if he can't handle some light roasting


No it's not.. That would be like if I called Bball a KFC Loving Hood Rat.
You seriously don't see it?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No, now you are trying to re-interpret the racism with the word 'dress up' as if it's something to put on rather than what is there. Listen, I made you my bitch I can read every single thought that goes through your head. You are officially defeated by the undefeated gaul.


Apparently you don't know what "impersonating" or "dressing up" means either :lol:

Put on a Santa suit and I'll make the same quip as I did about you looking like an Elvis that just came out of an arse


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok sorry I read it wrong, but it doesn't change the fact that 17 is very young, especially to be going into prostitution come on man. Don't get so stuck on the small picture.


One was an exotic dancer so she was clearly at least 18 unless she had a fake id. Yes 17 is young but I believe it's consenting age in most states.Still the picture has been painted as if these were some slow schoolgirls that ran into this disgusting monster. However, the truth is they were strippers that wanted to take it up a notch


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> One was an exotic dancer so she was clearly at least 18 unless she had a fake id. Yes 17 is young but I believe it's consenting age in most states.Still the picture has been painted as if these were some slow schoolgirls that ran into this disgusting monster. However, the truth is they were strippers that wanted to take it up a notch


Good post.
I'm torn right now................... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Great debate.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No it's not.. That would be like if I called Bball a KFC Loving Hood Rat.
> You seriously don't see it?


No since there is only one type of KFC and a fuck ton of curry. I think I've only ever had Thai Curry actually (being near Thai Town in LA) so why is Gaul being such a self hating crybaby biatch :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> *No since there is only one type of KFC* and a fuck ton of curry. I think I've only ever had Thai Curry actually (being near Thai Town in LA) so why is Gaul being such a self hating crybaby biatch :lol:


:rofl What the fuck... I EAT KFC TOO.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The problem is........................I REALLY dislike Sergey Koralev............that's what makes it so hard for me to dislike Stevenson.

I WISH THERE WAS A THIRD fighter in the 175 fix I can root for.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Stop fighting, all of you :cry
> 
> Sup @shaunster101.


Sup Bogo - wosssss gwannnin???


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl What the fuck... I EAT KFC TOO.


:lol: So do I and I eat curry but I guess I should've been offended by you AND madcapmaxie?!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No since there is only one type of KFC and a fuck ton of curry. I think I've only ever had Thai Curry actually (being near Thai Town in LA) so why is Gaul being such a self hating crybaby biatch :lol:


Again, re-interepretting. Doing the little bitch dance.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Sup Bogo - wosssss gwannnin???


Chillin.

Still a sitter


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No it's not.. That would be like if I called Bball a KFC Loving Hood Rat.
> You seriously don't see it?


It's ridiculous, the agenda is obvious. I used to like the dude on ESB but this thread exposed him for the racist bitch he is. If you're racist to one race, you're racist to every race by default because all races had to incur the same attitude by cunts.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Turdotime covering himself in glory here. Wouldn't expect anything less from someone who endorses a women torturing racist.


:lol:


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Chillin.
> 
> Still a sitter


Haha, once a sitter always a sitter.

Don't get up, stand up. Stand up for your shite.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Again, re-interepretting. Doing the little bitch dance.


Stop self hating :-( If I told someone "to ride their carpet back to the nearest 7/11 because I need some chicken wings" then I could see your tears but your crocodile tears are bordering on...I don't know whether to laugh or..

He said I ate curry :cry


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stop self hating :-( If I told someone "to ride their carpet back to the nearest 7/11 because I need some chicken wings" then I could see your tears but your crocodile tears are bordering on...I don't know whether to laugh or..
> 
> He said I ate curry :cry


Re-interpretation. The little bitch dance happens again. Agenda was obvious. I'm gonna troll you more. Oppa Loma Style. This is fun shit. 
Yes, that's right, my innocent Oppa Loma Style trolling found me two racists, MadcapMaxie and Turbotime


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Haha, once a sitter always a sitter.
> 
> Don't get up, stand up. Stand up for your shite.


:happy #HungryCrab


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol:

Gaul you're done, and work on those eyebrows son


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :happy #HungryCrab


:lol:

Bit gutted that the sitter/stander was wiped with the lounge - would like to have revisited that.

And cheers for moving that thread for me.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> Gaul you're done, and work on those eyebrows son


If they were like yours then I'd understand that it'd need work. I'm sorry that you never had a growth spurt, there's no point of throwing stones at a mansion when you are in a little glass house.

You're literally not even making sense anymore. I'm done with what exactly? I told you I will continue to troll you :lol: and wtf was that Margacheato clip whipped out for. You've done nothing but get exposed for being a rapist-phillia, torturer-phillia and a racist.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> If they were like yours then I'd understand that it'd need work. I'm sorry that you never had a growth spurt, there's no point of throwing stones at a mansion when you are in a little glass house.
> 
> You're literally not even making sense anymore. I'm done with what exactly? I told you I will continue to troll you :lol: and wtf was that Margacheato clip whipped out for. You've done nothing but get exposed for being a rapephillia, torturephillia and a racist.


A mansion.... you mean a lamp? You're like Cotto crying to officials because he gassed out and quit, but made the excuses about wraps afterwards. Except youre crying "racism" instead :rofl

How does a troll actually troll when they cry to the mods when they get butthurt? :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Bit gutted that the sitter/stander was wiped with the lounge - would like to have revisited that.
> 
> And cheers for moving that thread for me.


Yeah, when I found out the lounge was going, I just had to save my first memorable ESB moment-being let into the sitters club despite my use of the frontal wipe:



Bogotazo said:


> How can I redeem myself?
> 
> MY THUMB TECHNIQUE WORKS BEAUTIFULLY! LET ME CORRECT MY STATEMENT BY ELABORATING: I DO NOT DO FRONT TO BACK, OR BACK TO FRONT, BUT OUTWARDS-IN, CLOSING THE FOLDED PAPER WITH MY THUMB ON ONE SIDE SHIELDING MY NUGGETS FROM ANY CHOCOLATY HARM, SLIDING BACK TOWARDS THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PAPER WHICH I MOVE FORWARD, IN A CLOSING MANNER. Like, when you make the sign with your hand that someone yaps too much.
> 
> ...





shaunster101 said:


> :rofl Sir, I cannot tell if you are insane or a pioneer. The fine line between insanity and genius has never appeared as blurred as it does to me right now.
> 
> We sitters are not on a witch hunt to out those who are 'different', we do not decide inclusion based upon some daft superstitious belief or outdated medievel values. We are progressive, we seek to learn and improve. We welcome new thinkers and the ideas that they bring.
> 
> ...





Rakim said:


> The much fabled "Hungry Crab"? Well why the fuck didn't you say so?!
> 
> Welcome to the family.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> A mansion.... you mean a lamp? You're like Cotto crying to officials because he gassed out and quit, but made the excuses about wraps afterwards. Except youre crying "racism" instead :rofl
> 
> How does a troll actually troll when they cry to the mods when they get butthurt? :lol:


Lamp wtf are you on about you've never heard of that analogy. I openly troll and let you guys know I'm trolling thus putting on an act, but you and Maxie got so butthurt and caught up and so serious that you went to what clearly is racism which decreases the integrity of the forum itself, I don't want this forum to turn to ESB but right now because you and Maxie have gone unpunished it is starting to tip into ESB territory but I'll do my best to ensure it isn't the case. Its not easier for the forum to retain its integrity if you are the founding forefather of a snitch-hating religion on this forum. They're important.

Racist trolling is not Oppa Loma Style.

Ok, this next question is more difficult so I need to focus more, I'll troll you soon, Hitlertime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lamp wtf are you on about you've never heard of that analogy. I openly troll and let you guys know I'm trolling thus putting on an act, but you and Maxie got so butthurt and caught up and so serious that you went to what clearly is racism which decreases the integrity of the forum itself, I don't want this forum to turn to ESB but right now because you and Maxie have gone unpunished it is starting to tip into ESB territory but I'll do my best to ensure it isn't the case. Its not easier for the forum to retain its integrity if you are the founding forefather of a snitch-hating religion on this forum. They're important.
> 
> Racist trolling is not Oppa Loma Style.
> 
> Ok, this next question is more difficult so I need to focus more, I'll troll you soon, Hitlertime.


You wanted to troll so you ran into some back and now you're mad that you took a couple pimp smacks? :rofl

Now you want to tuck your clit and leave? Jeesh. You're honestly better off at ESB where you don't have to tell people you're trolling and hope for special privileges :lol:


----------



## doylexxx (Jun 9, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> I realize that you're being funny but its still amazing to see how lame some of these posters are. The woman agreed to sell her body at a rate of $120 an hour.:smile and her goal was to save around $40,000 so that her and Adonis or Fox could live happily ever after. I feel bad that she was such a mentally weak young lady and it sucks that she was victimized but her and her friends are very nasty, loose women. I'm more disgusted by them than any pimp. I mean seriously, how many men do you have to sleep with to accumulate $40,000? That's nasty.


Yeah these white knights coming to save this poor women are idiots , no doubts.

No regular woman just fucking decides to prostitute herself day and night to make 40k for a guy she "loves".

Sure they were treated bad , but they lived that same kinda life, let's be real here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl What the fuck... I EAT KFC TOO.


So,....youve never had curry?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah, when I found out the lounge was going, I just had to save my first memorable ESB moment-being let into the sitters club despite my use of the frontal wipe:


:rofl :rofl :rofl

Ah man, good times . . . good times.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> When he steps in the ring with Kovalev he'll 100% deserve what he's getting.


:yep:yep

Yeah...Kovalev gonna ruin this guy.

To all you fucking fucks whining about character: Leave that shit at home. We are boxing fans, not moral judges. I appreciate what fighters do in the ring. I do not judge Floyd for hitting his ex-wives, Pacquiao for hate-ranting against **** (wait, yes I do - I hate this man), Valero for killing his wife, Adonis for being a piece of shit, Tyson for being...Tyson. The point is, we all do fucked up shit in varying degrees. No reason to cast stones. Let's stay focused on boxing.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Ok sorry I read it wrong, but it doesn't change the fact that 17 is very young, especially to be going into prostitution come on man. Don't get so stuck on the small picture.


They were whores, what Adonis did wasn't right but he has right to make his dough.

You showed you're true colors when you start a troll thread then complain to the mods when it get's too hot.

The only other boxer who I can make a case for not supporting is Leif Larsen after being a convicted sexual offender but I'll leave him to what he does if he wants to fight but he most likely won't be back in the ring after his last KO.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Yeah these white knights coming to save this poor women are idiots , no doubts.
> 
> No regular woman just fucking decides to prostitute herself day and night to make 40k for a guy she "loves".
> 
> Sure they were treated bad , but they lived that same kinda life, let's be real here.


Not at all. Most of the women Stevenson's gang pimped out were innocent teenagers that they abducted & beat, and then threatened their families. The statements from those women came after a long time being slaves, so there's a bit of "Stockholm syndrome" going on there. (and yes, that's a real phenomenon.)

That one article, referenced above, makes it seem like the gang only had 2 women working for them, and that they were hookers even before working for them, and did so willingly. This is far, FAR from the truth.

Stevenson is the lowest form of scum to be found walking on two legs, and that includes the entire animal kingdom.

He's a damn good boxer, though. Nothing wrong with enjoying seeing him fight. Just don't root for him, and never EVER believe his BS "redemption" claims, & never give him a shred of respect.

Then we're all good. :good


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all. Most of the women Stevenson's gang pimped out were innocent teenagers that they abducted & beat, and then threatened their families. The statements from those women came after a long time being slaves, so there's a bit of "Stockholm syndrome" going on there. (and yes, that's a real phenomenon.)
> 
> *That one article, referenced above, makes it seem like the gang only had 2 women working for them, and that they were hookers even before working for them, and did so willingly. This is far, FAR from the truth.*
> 
> ...


Wheres the source for this dude?

Cable your my man when it comes to Wilder but I remember you railed against me a few times when I made the thread on Leif Larsen being a convicted sexual offender and you said not to worry about his past since the 13 year old kid had consented to getting a blowie?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> They were whores, what Adonis did wasn't right but he has right to make his dough.
> 
> *You showed you're true colors when you start a troll thread then complain to the mods when it get's too hot.*
> 
> The only other boxer who I can make a case for not supporting is Leif Larsen after being a convicted sexual offender but I'll leave him to what he does if he wants to fight but he most likely won't be back in the ring after his last KO.


Hot :lol: That's almost an overreaction.

But this is the same guy that went nuts over this

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?337-Post-a-Pic-of-Yourself/page194

Dude needs thicker skin.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> They were whores, what Adonis did wasn't right but he has right to make his dough.
> 
> *You showed you're true colors when you start a troll thread then complain to the mods when it get's too hot.*
> 
> The only other boxer who I can make a case for not supporting is Leif Larsen after being a convicted sexual offender but I'll leave him to what he does if he wants to fight but he most likely won't be back in the ring after his last KO.


No. I'm not a Oneshot type troll. That guy has no limits and would be racist with ease. I don't want my trolls to be so serious. But when I expose the true colours of others with my trollism i.e their racist BS, then that's when I have officially made them my bitch as they have taken things too far.

But you haven't read properly either...he would rape the girls himself, beat them, force them to fight eachother. Go figure.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Hot :lol: That's almost an overreaction.
> 
> But this is the same guy that went nuts over this
> 
> ...


I actually worry that you have a crush on me, you're stalking out things from page friggin 194.

MrTony said ".I actually did laugh, but of course you're only gonna remember what you want to remember. And pat yourself on the back for this revelation, Inspector Clauseau, but she doesn't give a fuck about anything some random Paki looking dude with a stick up his ass has to say..." 
- But I understood afterwards that he really didn't understand the whole paki looking thing being perceived as racist.
The fact that you had knowledge of this emphasises your racism even more.

I'm fucking imprinted in your mind, you can't get me out of your mind now. You are so butthurt and so in love. :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, that's right, I'm back for the next 7 minutes mu-ha-ha


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all. Most of the women Stevenson's gang pimped out were innocent teenagers that they abducted & beat, and then threatened their families. The statements from those women came after a long time being slaves, so there's a bit of "Stockholm syndrome" going on there. (and yes, that's a real phenomenon.)
> 
> That one article, referenced above, makes it seem like the gang only had 2 women working for them, and that they were hookers even before working for them, and did so willingly. This is far, FAR from the truth.
> 
> ...


Please provide a source? He's not a scum according to Turbotit who dreams of Adonis.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl If by imprinted in my head you mean I'll look at whomever is serving me that big Gulp as the Big Gaul instead, then sure


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I honestly could care less what Adonis did in the past. I'm a fan of boxing


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No. I'm not a Oneshot type troll. That guy has no limits and would be racist with ease. I don't want my trolls to be so serious. But when I expose the true colours of others with my trollism i.e their racist BS, then that's when I* have officially made them my bitch as they have taken things too far.*
> But you haven't read properly either...he would rape the girls himself, beat them, force them to fight eachother. Go figure.


Please stop crying and get on your bike you called like a bitch to the mod when the thread turned the way you didn't want it to so you're deluding yourself.

I have read actually, way last year in 2012 when IB put up a thread regarding him and I've heard it a thousand times, never said I supported him but he's done his time and his free to do as he wants, never said he wasn't a scum bag and I'm sure he still is as I've mentioned his attidude after the Gonzalez KO by jumping around the ring while the guy looked seriously hurt, but what do you plan to do about it other than bitching on the internet about it? We've heard it a thousand times.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl If by imprinted in my head you mean I'll look at whomever is serving me that big Gulp as the Big Gaul instead, then sure


Bunch of rubbish I cba reading. You only read what I say, little bitch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Bunch of rubbish I cba reading. You only read what I say, little bitch.


Don't tell on me :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Please stop crying and get on your bike you called like a bitch to the mod when the thread turned the way you didn't want it to so you're deluding yourself.
> 
> I have read actually, way last year in 2012 when IB put up a thread regarding him and I've heard it a thousand times, never said I supported him but he's done his time and his free to do as he wants, never said he wasn't a scum bag and I'm sure he still is as I've mentioned his attidude after the Gonzalez KO by jumping around the ring while the guy looked seriously hurt, but what do you plan to do about it other than bitching on the internet about it? We've heard it a thousand times.


GFTO Leftsmash. 
The way I didn't want it to? Who does want it to go towards RACISM you simple fuck? This is not being a bitch. Being a bitch is the one who resorts to racism. You will never understand because you suck Turbo's cock. Go back to your little hole.
Who the fuck is IB? I'm talking about OneShot unless you know something I know i.e Oneshot = IB's alt. 
I just planned to troll. I already gave my opinion at the start.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone beating each other but no one's beating Lomachenko


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> GFTO Leftsmash.
> The way I didn't want it to? Who does want it to go towards RACISM you simple fuck? This is not being a bitch. Being a bitch is the one who resorts to racism. You will never understand because you suck Turbo's cock. Go back to your little hole.
> Who the fuck is IB? I'm talking about OneShot unless you know something I know i.e Oneshot = IB's alt.
> I just planned to troll. I already gave my opinion at the start.


:cry :cry

Never defended the racial remark of madcap, it was uncalled for but you've been bitching about it for close to 20 pages now, so you are a whiny bitch so save yourself before you go into full meltdown and before it's too late to turn back.

IB = IntentionalButt you simpleton. :rofl


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not at all. Most of the women Stevenson's gang pimped out were innocent teenagers that they abducted & beat, and then threatened their families. The statements from those women came after a long time being slaves, so there's a bit of "Stockholm syndrome" going on there. (and yes, that's a real phenomenon.)
> 
> That one article, referenced above, makes it seem like the gang only had 2 women working for them, and that they were hookers even before working for them, and did so willingly. This is far, FAR from the truth.
> 
> ...


Well the two "innocent young ladies" from this article are former exotic dancers. Given their prior occupation do you think that they were tricked into letting random men tap that ass? I honestly want to know if you think neither of them ever let a customer go all the way in the VIP room for a few dollars? If so what type of strip clubs have you frequented?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :cry :cry
> 
> Never defended the racial remark of madcap, it was uncalled for but you've been bitching about it for close to 20 pages now, so you are a whiny bitch so save yourself before you go into full meltdown and before it's too late to turn back.
> 
> IB = IntentionalButt you simpleton. :rofl


I barely remember who IntentionalButt was. 
Yes, sure but it's funny if I can get someone warned or punished through my trollism. A troll victory :lol:
You're following it, you're obsessed with me. Leftsmash, sorry I only date chicks.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Seriously?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I barely remember who IntentionalButt was.
> Yes, sure but it's funny if I can get someone warned or punished through my trollism. A troll victory :lol:
> *You're following it, you're obsessed with me. Leftsmash, sorry I only date chicks*.


IB = Former mod for General forum at ESB who did the famous RBRs.
Please we've all seen your camp photo if I hadn't known I would of thought you were a chick :hey but you aren't so please don't include me in your homosexual thoughts and dreams.:bart


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Seriously?? :lol: :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, hey, hey, I'm sure he's a nice guy, now that he's Canadian.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i always thought IB was jenna


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Many people are scumbags we just have the misfortune of knowing about this guy's life. I'm not gonna fuck Stevenson so I don't care if he's been a bad person. I'm not gonna let him babysit my kids. I just want him to be a good fighter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Can everyone stop instigating shit and stop being racist?

Can we just start over from Step 1 and go over Stevenson's life from the VERY BEGINNING?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol:


Can't believe this carried on literally the entire day. :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Many people are scumbags we just have the misfortune of knowing about this guy's life.* I'm not gonna fuck Stevenson* so I don't care if he's been a bad person. I'm not gonna let him babysit my kids. I just want him to be a good fighter.


Welll I would still fuck him.. I just won't marry him you know?
I mean just cuz he's a bad person doesn't mean he'll like kill you after fucking you.....

He's definitely not Husband material.. but I would bang him.. (if he was a girl I mean.. I'm not gay)


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Wow... I had no idea. As a boxer Adonis is legit and an exciting fighter. But as a person he is a cunt! Human trafficking is very evil... He deserves to be put in a cage with UFC HW champ Cain Velasquez.. Because he would be the bitch in this situation... He would know what it feels to be afraid, vulnerable, tender etc..


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

doylexxx said:


> Yeah these white knights coming to save this poor women are idiots , no doubts.
> 
> No regular woman just fucking decides to prostitute herself day and night to make 40k for a guy she "loves".
> 
> Sure they were treated bad , but they lived that same kinda life, let's be real here.


A lot of women get tricked, drugged, brain washed etc by predators... Human traffickers are pure evil! I can't believe an athlete like Adonis would resort to this. It's mind boggling


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

who gives a shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Wow... I had no idea. As a boxer Adonis is legit and an exciting fighter. But as a person he is a cunt! Human trafficking is very evil... He deserves to be put in a cage with UFC HW champ Cain Velasquez.. Because he would be the bitch in this situation... He would know what it feels to be afraid, vulnerable, tender etc..


Would you say he deserves to be raped Sluggers?
Or is that crossing the line.
Would you say Adonis deserves to have that asshole split wide open by someone like me?
Or that's too much?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> A lot of women get tricked, drugged, brain washed etc by predators... Human traffickers are pure evil! I can't believe an athlete like Adonis would resort to this. It's mind boggling


But Adonis was being controlled by Big Fox though..
Big Fox used to cut off the fingers of henchman who didn't listen.. maybe Adonis was scared to get fingers cut off?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a fan of his Boxing. :conf


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Would you say he deserves to be raped Sluggers?
> Or is that crossing the line.
> Would you say Adonis deserves to have that asshole split wide open by someone like me?
> Or that's too much?


Not raped... I don't think Cain is into man love. lol Just an arse whooping!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But Adonis was being controlled by Big Fox though..
> Big Fox used to cut off the fingers of henchman who didn't listen.. maybe Adonis was scared to get fingers cut off?


So this Big Fox character.. Is he locked up? dead?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Not raped... I don't think Cain is into man love. lol Just an arse whooping!


but Stevenson raped girls.. Won't you say he deserved to be raped himself?
I'm just curious Sluggles...........

Arse Whooping is good enough for you?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> So this Big Fox character.. Is he locked up? dead?


Big Fox died.. he was found in the back of a night club stabbed a hundred times I think..

I suspect Stevenson was the one who did it. so he could rescue some of these girls and lead them to freedom.

Big Fox had a lot of enemies though and towards the end he was suffering from Cocaine and heroin issues.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> but Stevenson raped girls.. Won't you say he deserved to be raped himself?
> I'm just curious Sluggles...........
> 
> Arse Whooping is good enough for you?


I guess.. An Ideal scenario would be Cain beating him down. Then have someone tie him up while a big gay guy comes in and rapes him. While the victims watch! Oh and Turbo has to watch as well.. :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> I guess.. An Ideal scenario would be Cain beating him down. Then have someone tie him up while a big gay guy comes in and rapes him. While the victims watch! Oh and Turbo has to watch as well.. :happy


Well the guy doesn't have to be gay.. I'll gladly rape Stevenson.. I'm not gay but I can get hard off that shit.

I don't know if I want Turbo watching though.. he's my internet boxing forum Brotha... so that feels kind of weird....

It does turn me on to have the victims watching though.. because they are all girls.

Who is this 'Cain' you keep speaking of Sluggers...


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Big Fox died.. he was found in the back of a night club stabbed a hundred times I think..
> 
> I suspect Stevenson was the one who did it. so he could rescue some of these girls and lead them to freedom.
> 
> Big Fox had a lot of enemies though and towards the end he was suffering from Cocaine and heroin issues.


Underworld characters such as Big Fox usually die brutally. Stabbed 100 times? God damn... Whoever did it, feared and hated Big Fox. Without a doubt!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> *Underworld characters* such as Big Fox usually die brutally. Stabbed 100 times? God damn... Whoever did it, feared and hated Big Fox. Without a doubt!


:rofl

but you are right. They usually die brutally......................
I don't feel sorry for Big Fox at all. Not after what he did to those poor girls.

I'm glad he died.
Big Fox don't even deserves rape.. he deserves death imo.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well the guy doesn't have to be gay.. I'll gladly rape Stevenson.. I'm not gay but I can get hard off that shit.
> 
> I don't know if I want Turbo watching though.. he's my internet boxing forum Brotha... so that feels kind of weird....
> 
> ...


He's the UFC HW Champ.. Probably the baddest unarmed man on the planet! :yep


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I just want to chime in and say that a tough upbringing is no excuse for anyone doing the things Adonis has been accused and convicted of doing in the past. Did Edison Miranda or Kassim Ouma to name two fighters with far worse and unforgiving childhoods than anything Adonis experienced did some of the things he has towards women? The answer is no, for the simple reason that it is not in their nature to do so and treat women the way he has in the past. So this poor upbringing excuse is nothing more than a cop-out in my opinion. Now does he deserve a chance to redeem himself and show that he is a changed man? 

I would say yes, because while his crimes where heinous if he genuinely regrets what he has done and wants to atone for his past then that should be commended. And since there has been some talk over here which I heard over the radio of him making some sort of amends towards his victims be it giving them some financial compensation or otherwise according to what his promoter has said then that would be a step in the right direction. Now whether he is doing this only for the publicity and trying to portray himself as a changed man while really feeling indifferent at heart towards his past victims I do not know, but nevertheless the attempt at making amends should count for something.

Time will ultimately tell if his remorse is genuine or not, until then I think he can and should be given the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> He's the UFC HW Champ.. Probably the baddest unarmed man on the planet! :yep


Damn he looks insane.......................................

Stevenson's asshole will be sore for days if Cain pumps him....

GOD DAmn

I can just imagine Cain Doggying Stevenson as Stevenson screams out in Haitian....................


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Damn he looks insane.......................................
> 
> Stevenson's asshole will be sore for days if Cain pumps him....
> 
> ...


I don't think Cain swings that way... But if he did. That little Haitian butthole wouldn't be safe around Cain. He could take it... Just like Adonis did to those girls! :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> IB = Former mod for General forum at ESB who did the famous RBRs.
> Please we've all seen your camp photo if I hadn't known I would of thought you were a chick :hey but you aren't so please don't include me in your homosexual thoughts and dreams.:bart


I used to chill in Classic and not often at General, so I hadn't even seen a single RBR over there.


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)

941jeremy said:


> One was an exotic dancer so she was clearly at least 18 unless she had a fake id. Yes 17 is young but I believe it's consenting age in most states.Still the picture has been painted as if these were some slow schoolgirls that ran into this disgusting monster. However, the truth is they were strippers that wanted to take it up a notch


I feel you on this, I mean Adonis is a sicko for what he did but his victims ain't innocent girls in the same vein that the Cleveland victims of Ariel Castro were.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I used to chill in Classic and not often at General, so I hadn't even seen a single RBR over there.


That's why no one takes you seriously with Loma's nuts swinging in your eyesight every wink


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I used to chill in Classic and not often at General, so I hadn't even seen a single RBR over there.


Then you'd understand why this is rather old news.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That's why no one takes you seriously with Loma's nuts swinging in your eyesight every wink


Sorry, I wasn't as addicted to the forums as you guys. Even when I'm trolling, I'm doing my uni work too so I'm not escaping life like the vast majority of people on this forum.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

WTF does this have to do with Boxing?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> WTF does this have to do with Boxing?


Nothing at all. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I fuckin said to keep it boxing since the early pages. Gaul _did_ call out turbo directly looking for a fight right from the start though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man I fuckin said to keep it boxing since the early pages. Gaul _did_ call out turbo directly looking for a fight right from the start though.


I'm going to try my best and not allow Stevenson's past to affect my judgement in regards to weather or not he deserves a place on my ATG TOP 100 List...

Good call on that Africa Sambay Kambualy.............. there's only 2 spots left.. I'm torn right now between him or Tim Bradley at #99 ..................


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

actually I'm just gonna take out Dick Tiger.
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-top-100-list-I-m-at-93-now-ONLY-7-SPOTS-LEFT

and HAVE BOTH BRADLEY AND Kambualy in the top 100.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm going to try my best and not allow Stevenson's past to affect my judgement in regards to weather or not he deserves a place on my ATG TOP 100 List...
> 
> Good call on that Africa Sambay Kambualy.............. there's only 2 spots left.. I'm torn right now between him or Tim Bradley at #99 ..................


I'm really pleased with McCallum's Top 25 placing. Sheit, that's more accurate than even McGrain's list.

@Leftsmash I was lookin through my PB and saw that naked Colombian chick again that I posted that could've got you in trouble at work. I'm really sorry about that :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Sorry, I wasn't as addicted to the forums as you guys. Even when I'm trolling, I'm doing my uni work too so I'm not escaping life like the vast majority of people on this forum.


Well your post count says otherwise with regards to your addiction :lol:



Hands of Iron said:


> I'm really pleased with McCallum's Top 25 placing. Sheit, that's more accurate than even McGrain's list.
> 
> @Leftsmash I was lookin through my PB and saw that naked Colombian chick again that I posted that could've got you in trouble at work. I'm really sorry about that :lol:


:fire Nah it's all good man haha.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well your post count says otherwise with regards to your addiction :lol:


I post a lot here, but it's because I'm studying for the most part tbh, this shit keeps me friggin studying and entertained too otherwise studying feels so fucking monotonous :err
It's 2:54am right now in UK, I'm actually studying for an assignment..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man I fuckin said to keep it boxing since the early pages. Gaul _]did[[]/i] call out turbo directly looking for a fight right from the start though._


_

:rofl

Seriously get his turbotimed carpet outta here_


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm going to try my best and not allow Stevenson's past to affect my judgement in regards to weather or not he deserves a place on my ATG TOP 100 List...
> 
> Good call on that Africa Sambay Kambualy.............. there's only 2 spots left.. I'm torn right now between him or Tim Bradley at #99 ..................


Give it to Bradley man. The guy just have avg power but is still undefeated. I give extra points to fighters who have to rely more on skill than naturally have Power.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm going to try my best and not allow Stevenson's past to affect my judgement in regards to weather or not he deserves a place on my ATG TOP 100 List...
> 
> Good call on that Africa Sambay Kambualy.............. there's only 2 spots left.. I'm torn right now between him or Tim Bradley at #99 ..................


These are men who punch each other in the face for a living. You want him to be a choir boy? :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I post a lot here, but it's because I'm studying for the most part tbh, this shit keeps me friggin studying and entertained too otherwise studying feels so fucking monotonous :err
> It's 2:54am right now in UK, I'm actually studying for an assignment..


It's 8:00pm here.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Welll I would still fuck him.. I just won't marry him you know?
> I mean just cuz he's a bad person doesn't mean he'll like kill you after fucking you.....
> 
> He's definitely not Husband material.. but I would bang him.. (if he was a girl I mean.. I'm not gay)


haha yeah sure man hey it makes no difference to me, equal opportunity!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Seriously get his turbotimed carpet outta here


:lol:

Didn't think you were still lurking. We post at different times now.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Man I fuckin said to keep it boxing since the early pages. Gaul _did_ call out turbo directly looking for a fight right from the start though.


lol that was my intention, yes.
@turbotime

I don't try and hide it. I told him I'm going to troll him Oppa Loma Style, I gave him some warnings. Turbo was acting like a little girl more often lately, the Kat Von Teese inside him came to the forefront, even his moaning to someone about me being a snitch because of racism in another thread.

I exposed him for the racist, rapist cock sucking bitch he is even though I admitted from the start, during and afterwards that I've been putting on my alt persona as Oppa Loma Style. It's nice because Oppa Loma Style allows me to get to know the posters I type to every day.

That Pivot guy is next on the list.

And yeah man, I wish it was 8pm and not past 3am like it is now, but when I work hard, I work REALLY hard. In this past 3 weeks ish, I've only been out partying like 2 times I think, I've cut down like I said I would and I literally study around 10 hours a day, gym, talk to friends for a bit, and that's it. But from Friday I'm going to party 5 times until next friday - and then party on that weekend :lol: beecaasuusee i''mmmm aa freeeee soouulllllll thhheeennnn!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I personally took it further than I should have when I called him a malnourished kid, that was a real dick move even though I was trollin and I take it back, other than that, experience favours the troll and when I decide my trollism should next come out, the future victims will be getting it harder :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol you guys always fuckin with turbo.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> lol you guys always fuckin with turbo.


Turbo gets butthurt all the time over Loma discussions, he fucks himself up. Him and Bballchump are like two girls together when Loma discussions are around but its funny and actually pretty legendary at the same time because we're all going to have megalols when we read this back in say 5 years. Hopefully I'll still be a member but I'd still come back for the laughs later on just to see the sort of shit (good and ridiculous) I came out with.

I'd bet someone with a 6 month ban if Lomachenko loses his next fight. I think everyone are too pussy to take it, because they secretly believe in Loma.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think I personally took it further than I should have when I called him a malnourished kid, that was a real dick move even though I was trollin and I take it back, other than that, experience favours the troll and when I decide my trollism should next come out, the future victims will be getting it harder :lol:


We're pretty cool and I'd like to keep it that way, but... Turbo's my boy. He isn't racist man :lol: He's the direct opposite of a race-based poster and is, um, anti-bullying and stuff. He believes in second chances at life is all. Adonis provides entertainment value in the ring and reps Canada so of course. .


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lomachenko is the truth no doubt. But sometimes people just come out of nowhere with it. I remember I was talkin about freddie steele and dealtwith comes in randomly talking about lomanchenko an how freddie looks like shit in comparison.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Lomachenko is the truth no doubt. But sometimes people just come out of nowhere with it. I remember I was talkin about freddie steele and dealtwith comes in randomly talking about lomanchenko an how freddie looks like shit in comparison.


I barge into Loma threads and start talking Toney, Nunn, McCallum and the Golden Age.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> We're pretty cool and I'd like to keep it that way, but... Turbo's my boy. He isn't racist man :lol: He's the direct opposite of a race-based poster and is, um, anti-bullying and stuff. He believes in second chances at life is all. Adonis provides entertainment value in the ring and reps Canada so of course. .


He is racist, he definitely proved it. Oppa Loma Style brought it out of him. He's racist to anyone who makes him feel uncomfortable and he knows they're of a different race. I highly doubt he'd be racist so easily towards blacks or mexicans because there's a high number here and there would be an uproar. But just read the comments and you'll see his and MadcapMaxie's racism. It's a shame I used to like Turbo back at ESB.

I've got too much respect for you Hands to troll you, theres some posters I just couldn't troll even if I tried.

It's fair to say my trollism has finished for the day and I feel like normal undefeated_gaul again, but people would be able to notice the onset of my trolling when I start getting harsher, I will do it once a week.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I barge into Loma threads and start talking Toney, Nunn, McCallum and the Golden Age.


Yes unfortunately I realised this lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I think I personally took it further than I should have when I called him a malnourished kid, that was a real dick move even though I was trollin and I take it back, other than that, experience favours the troll and when I decide my trollism should next come out, the future victims will be getting it harder :lol:


Nah you tried to edit all your shit because you knew your ASS was fair game once you knew you was ugly. It was funny. Like I said, it was funny, and if we can shakeon it later then lets do it now it got me out of today


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Lomachenko is the truth no doubt. But sometimes people just come out of nowhere with it. I remember I was talkin about freddie steele and dealtwith comes in randomly talking about lomanchenko an how freddie looks like shit in comparison.


We've all realised that 90%+ of the time, it's actually the Loma closet-believers aka Lomahaters who actually bring up his name. Any Loma thread you'll see, you'll see us Lomatards calling the haters out for bringing his name up first. Obviously if I'm Oppa Loma Style trolling, I'll mention him. lol might temporarily change my avatar to an angry face of Loma when it's Oppa Loma Style time too :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> lol you guys always fuckin with turbo.


Yet I'm only giving Jake the top 10 love :smoke


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nah you tried to edit all your shit because you knew your ASS was fair game once you knew you was ugly. It was funny. Like I said, it was funny, and if we can shakeon it later then lets do it now it got me out of today


I edited it because I felt it was too harsh i.e talking about your looks i.e lesbian, dita, your build etc. and I actually did edit it ASAP. Sorry.

Let's shake but you're not off my 'to troll' list, and like I said before, experience favours the troll and next time you're actually going to get nightmares.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody with the sac to post their pics on a place like this should be open to scrutiny, really.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I edited it because I felt it was too harsh i.e talking about your looks i.e lesbian, dita, your build etc. and I actually did edit it ASAP. Sorry.
> 
> Let's shake but you're not off my 'to troll' list, and like I said before, experience favours the troll and next time you're actually going to get nightmares.


Dont be sorry it was hilarious, just dont get mad when people call you Big Gulp  Merry Christmas babe


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

by the way I think Adonis Stevenson has a good chance to shatter Cain Velazquez glass MMA jaw.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Dont be sorry it was hilarious, just dont get mad when people call you Big Gulp  *Merry Christmas babe*


Fuck it. I'm going to troll you, and a few others whenever I want. But I will be nice and say Oppa Loma Style first.

P.S I'm clearly better looking than you and you don't look like Oscar so stop pushing that agenda, Maybe Oscar's 'turd' Turdotime :lol: Some lesbians usually say this about the looks of the guys about guys they wanted but failed with, hence why they turned into a lesbian. (not talking about your looks btw but your excessive femininity)


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody with the sac to post their pics on a place like this should be open to scrutiny, really.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@turbotime Oscar's Turdotime.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@turbotime Oscar's Turdotime...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fuck it. I'm going to troll you, and a few others whenever I want. But I will be nice and say Oppa Loma Style first.
> 
> P.S I'm clearly better looking than you and you don't look like Oscar so stop pushing that agenda, Maybe Oscar's 'turd' Turdotime :lol: Some lesbians usually say this about the looks of the guys about guys they wanted but failed with, hence why they turned into a lesbian. (not talking about your looks btw but your excessive femininity)


You look like a turd in the electric chair. You're not better looking at all. Not once.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I look like either a Cholo or Aryan Brotherhood member, hard to say sometimes. A Mexican White Supremacist. :deal


But I'm neither :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You look like a turd in the electric chair. You'er not better looking at all. Not once.


lol if it makes you sleep better at night because it would be tough looking like Oscar's turd, and having not had a growth spurt, looking like a woman and you're closer to 30 than 20, then please. You need to sleep well otherwise you couldn't handle the trolling, and closet psycho's like you who I've noticed support the most fucked up characters in boxing for the most part, deffo needs the sleep otherwise you'd be strong in psychosis.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

'AdolfTurbo, Hitlertime' - why does this have a beat when you read it back? It was meant to be.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol if it makes you sleep better at night because it would be tough looking like Oscar's turd, and having not had a growth spurt, looking like a woman and you're closer to 30 than 20, then please. You need to sleep well otherwise you couldn't handle the trolling, and closet psycho's like you who I've noticed support the most fucked up characters in boxing for the most part, deffo needs the sleep otherwise you'd be strong in psychosis.


Yeah but how are you gonna talk about his height or looks when you look like a female and look as thin as him?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Turdotime, you aint fooling nobody by saying straight girls dig you...if they dig you then they need to be jailed for paedophillia...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Age don't mean shit. :nono


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah but how are you gonna talk about his height or looks when you look like a female and look as thin as him?


You probably think a roided turtle is best looking or something.

I'm 5'10.5 ...which I think is Turbotime's God's height (Oscar), and I dont know my weight but I'm around 160-170lbs. I'm sorry I'm not a fat greasy cunt like you.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Age don't mean shit. :nono


It does when someone looks 12 and they're 26 years old. Any girl over 18 that is attracted to Turbotime needs her head checked, she definitely would have paedophilic tendencies. This is not actually me trying to be funny etc. whatsoever.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Sheeeeit had about 12 notifications mostly stemming from this thread. Too awesome to be banned/gulaged now can you dig it?

:hammer

Inb4 I get banned for saying this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol if it makes you sleep better at night because it would be tough looking like Oscar's turd, and having not had a growth spurt, looking like a woman and you're closer to 30 than 20, then please. You need to sleep well otherwise you couldn't handle the trolling, and closet psycho's like you who I've noticed support the most fucked up characters in boxing for the most part, deffo needs the sleep otherwise you'd be strong in psychosis.


 You look older than me- and I'm years older :lol: Must feel good huh?

You look like Genie was stuck in a lamp too long and then Jafar squeezed your Elvis azz out on Hollywood BLVD- go on the corner


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Sheeeeit had about 12 notifications mostly stemming from this thread. Too awesome to be banned/gulaged now can you dig it?
> 
> :hammer
> 
> Inb4 I get banned for saying this.


You are clearly very proud with your sig you racist little cunt.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

op


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You look older than me- and I'm years older :lol: Must feel good huh?
> 
> You look like Genie was stuck in a lamp too long and then Jafar squeezed your Elvis azz out on Hollywood BLVD- go on the corner


Yeah thank fuck for that! If I looked younger than you I'd be a fucking toddler! 
Dude your descriptions suck and sound like what a high retard who tokes his problems away would come up with. STFU Lesbotime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Sheeeeit had about 12 notifications mostly stemming from this thread. Too awesome to be banned/gulaged now can you dig it?
> 
> :hammer
> 
> Inb4 I get banned for saying this.


:lol:

G

Ban you, I'd laugh and never come back as protest- Seriously. Talk about lack of quality posters


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You are clearly very proud with your sig you racist little cunt.


Damn man you clearly mad. Funny you tried the trolling shit and look at you now. All mad. Y u mad bro?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You probably think a roided turtle is best looking or something.
> 
> I'm 5'10.5 ...which I think is Turbotime's God's height (Oscar), and I dont know my weight but I'm around 160-170lbs. I'm sorry I'm not a fat greasy cunt like you.


You mean more like 150 and I'm sure you're pic only had a face shot, not confident in showing your full figure mate? :lol:
Take a page out of Relentless's book and get the roids when those bengali genes of yours just can't bulk anymore :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> op


:lol: this has been fun as hell. I've exposed Turbo, he tries to have the nice guy persona in this forum, he goes out of his way to :SOK other posters but now I've exposed him for being a racist and a rapist loving loser. Everything that I have said after that point has just been fun and games for me.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> You mean more like 150 and I'm sure you're pic only had a face shot, not confident in showing your full figure mate? :lol:
> Take a page out of Relentless's book and get the roids when those bengali genes of yours just can't bulk anymore :rofl


:kwonooh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah thank fuck for that! If I looked younger than you I'd be a fucking toddler!
> Dude your descriptions suck and sound like what a high retard who tokes his problems away would come up with. STFU Lesbotime.


If I were any younger you'd be nut hugging their amateur record :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!





Leftsmash said:


> You mean more like 150 and I'm sure you're pic only had a face shot, not confident in showing your full figure mate? :lol:
> Take a page out of Relentless's book and get the roids when those bengali genes of yours just can't bulk anymore :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyway Gaul needs to go and back up his brother dealt_with who just got exposed in the Lounge as being ESB user Lefty who he's denied being ever since he started dealt_with :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> You mean more like 150 and I'm sure you're pic only had a face shot, not confident in showing your full figure mate? :lol:
> Take a page out of Relentless's book and get the roids when those bengali genes of yours just can't bulk anymore :rofl


Why do you want to see, you clearly want to masturbate to me you weird fuck, where did you pop out from, I've never even spoken to you before other than with the Ali Raymi stuff. I only want to put on around 10lbs of muscle maximum, as I don't want to be a 190lb muscly dude, that's not the goal I'm looking for.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stevenson have finally spoken:

Nonetheless, his past was brought up, again, by a Montreal French-language daily, the story running on its front page and not in the sports section.

"This week, people brought up my past, but that was 17 years ago. And they tried to do everything to try and make me lose my concentration, so I wouldn't win," Stevenson said, unprovoked. "I'm an example for Quebec*. I'm the first black person who had problems? *

"When I become world champion and *do good things, it's not on the front page. * But this is.. .


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Damn man you clearly mad. Funny you tried the trolling shit and look at you now. All mad. Y u mad bro?


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: this is not a looks battle, that's what turns it weird and it's unfair to Turbo who's just 12 year old looking.

This is a wit battle and I made a racist bitch out of Turbo with an alt deliberate, for-fun trollism. True colours.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread was better when me and Slugger were talking about anal male rape.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

:tim


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> by the way I think Adonis Stevenson has a good chance to shatter Cain Velazquez glass MMA jaw.


:lol::rofl .. You think the baddest man on the planet would lose to Stevenson? LMAO... LOLZ, Bahahahahaa.. :cmon


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey Slugger..

Are you Jenna? That girl with the Oliver Mccall like Chin?
I'll fuck you. I'm dead serious.
I know your chin is ATG.. but overall you are a decent looking woman.

I place you around Razer Ruddock level...............
I'm 230 Pounds and is down to eat ass.
I'll be romantic and shit too. but I'm down to toss salads with a girl. 

I also had massive experience.
I fucked everything.. Bulls,Women,Men.. you name it.

PM me if you are interested.
I currently go to school in Southern California but spend every Summer in London beating up Polish Men like Strike.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> If I were any younger you'd be nut hugging their amateur record :lol:


I've been hyping Artur Beterbiyev lately, I even hyped him in this thread. He's 28, 29 soon.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


>


The typical response for a man with an agenda. Where's your picture Max?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Slugger I see you creeping. you motherfucker.
Don't ignore me.
Are you Jenna?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!





MadcapMaxie said:


>


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Anyway Gaul needs to go and back up his brother dealt_with who just got exposed in the Lounge as being ESB user Lefty who he's denied being ever since he started dealt_with :lol:


I don't know what the story is, nor do I care. Dealt_with is legit and strikes fear in all of you little bitches.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Look Slugger.. it has come to my attention you are probably a woman..............
Now since you nut hug that Jenna person non stop.. it naturally lead me to believe you are the Granite Chin Female herself.

We gonna roll or what?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why do you want to see, you clearly want to masturbate to me you weird fuck, where did you pop out from, I've never even spoken to you before other than with the Ali Raymi stuff. I only want to put on around 10lbs of muscle maximum, as I don't want to be a 190lb muscly dude, that's not the goal I'm looking for.


I don't actually want to see any more of your dog shit face or your potentially boney ass to be honest and I don't really give a shit how much muscle you want to put on but if you're going to make comments about another poster's physique while only throwing a face shot up (which indicates your weight is lower than what you reported but then again I'm only assuming as you haven't throw one up) then don't get mad and have a cry about it you sook.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Slugger I see you creeping. you motherfucker.
> Don't ignore me.
> Are you Jenna?


i think IB is jenna


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> :happy





Jonnybravo said:


> Dont cry brah, you can join the superman express :deal





Azar said:


> Lmao at some of the bitter bellew fans. He got knocked out stop crying. Loads of people in boxing have a shady past. Guys changed his life around n is banging people out for fun and seems like a reformed person. kovalev isn't even known n most Canadians prolly know much more about froch n Hopkins due to their fights with bute n pascal. Guys 36 n wants a payday n there's nothing wrong with that as he cleared out the best in the division, let kovalev get some big wins n then the fight can happen later on in 2014 unless hbo are willing to give Stevenson the payday he deserves. Superman a beast and still the WBC lhw champion of the world!





Boxing Fanatic said:


> :tim


:deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i think IB is jenna


:huh That doesn't make sense. IB is just a old fuck who do RBRS.................


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:rofl

This thread was already legendary enough but now we've got a sideshow of the more legendary ATGs @FelixTrinidad and @Slugger3000 going on.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

yo slugger RAN AWAY............

I KNEW HE WAS JENNA.

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> :lol::rofl .. You think the baddest man on the planet would lose to Stevenson? LMAO... LOLZ, Bahahahahaa.. :cmon


baddest man on the planet??? yeah until next week or whenever the "biggest UFC fight of the year" happens again. Lets not forget Lesnar was "the baddest man" for a week. I don't drink UFC cool aid. It's fun and exciting but just chill. It's basically wrestling with some OK punching and a few kicks.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> The typical response for a man with an agenda. Where's your picture Max?


Underneath your mothers pillow.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> baddest man on the planet??? yeah until next week or whenever the "biggest UFC fight of the year" happens again. Lets not forget Lesnar was "the baddest man" for a week. I don't drink UFC cool aid. It's fun and exciting but just chill. It's basically wrestling with some OK punching and a few kicks.


Are you Blake Rayne?

Blake Rayne was awesome... I miss him.
Can you find him for me?
He's this poster who had Vitali Photoshops into James Bond face.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :tim


:lol:

Defo smash.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i think IB is jenna


I doubt it, he spends a lot of time on the boards but that doesn't really suit his humour.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :huh That doesn't make sense. IB is just a old fuck who do RBRS.................


hes says he lives in his moms house, unemployed and has a new born :conf


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> baddest man on the planet??? yeah until next week or whenever the "biggest UFC fight of the year" happens again. Lets not forget Lesnar was "the baddest man" for a week. I don't drink UFC cool aid. It's fun and exciting but just chill. It's basically wrestling with some OK punching and a few kicks.


But ya .. I agree with you Stevenson will literally ass rape Cain.
Cain would get FUCKED up bad by Stevenson despite being 90 pounds heavier.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes says he lives in his moms house, unemployed and has a new born :conf


:smile
lmfao.

ROFL
:lol:

Lmfao

:lol::rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The best was when I found out IB had a fake family................but I decided not to expose him because of his incredible dedication to his shitty Rbrs.

And of course his tko6 thread.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But ya .. I agree with you Stevenson will literally ass rape Cain.
> Cain would get FUCKED up bad by Stevenson despite being 90 pounds heavier.


I didn't say Stevenson would rape Cain I said he could KO him. He hits hard enough. Being big wont help your chin.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Are you Blake Rayne?
> 
> Blake Rayne was awesome... I miss him.
> Can you find him for me?
> He's this poster who had Vitali Photoshops into James Bond face.


My name is Nick.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> I didn't say Stevenson would rape Cain I said he could KO him. He hits hard enough. Being big wont help your chin.


No by rape I mean KO.. I don't mean Stevenson can rape Cain.. I think Cain is too big for that.
But than again Stevenson himself admitted to raping people in jail and being raped.
That's how jail is.
Bernard,Mike Tyson..etc they all had the dick.
Floyd didn't have the dick because he was on private lock down.

Floyd would have been a gangrape victim out in general prison..
Nobody will give one shit about a 140 pound welterweight champ.........
Nobody.

Even Tyson as a 220 Heavyweight was raped at least once.. but he raped close to 40 men.. so the score was still 40-1.

Bernard was raped 5-6 times but raped around 25.so its 25-5


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No by rape I mean KO.. I don't mean Stevenson can rape Cain.. I think Cain is too big for that.
> But than again Stevenson himself admitted to raping people in jail and being raped.
> That's how jail is.
> Bernard,Mike Tyson..etc they all had the dick.
> ...


Quite the rape score keeper lol I haven't been raped thankfully


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ALSO can someone tell me 

how come the PORN SPAMS mostly end up in my threads?? What the fuck.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Underneath your mothers pillow.


:-( So original...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Quite the rape score keeper lol I haven't been raped thankfully


My uncle was Head of Security for most of those boxers in the 90's and early 2000's.. he had all the inside info.

Trust me.. there is a lot of homosexuality going on in Boxing..........people just don't know about it.

Like during the Lewis-Grant fight camp .................. Wladimir Klitschko was SEEN running out of Lennox's room at 2 am.........
Like I said......... a lot of **** tension going on.. especially among the heavyweights.

Good to know you didn't get raped... that's not a good feeling to have.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kiddytime=Turbotime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :tim


BF has ace taste as well.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> My uncle was Head of Security for most of those boxers in the 90's and early 2000's.. he had all the inside info.
> 
> Trust me.. there is a lot of homosexuality going on in Boxing..........people just don't know about it.
> 
> ...


 Glad we got you to give us all the inside scoops. But isn't Wlad with that hot little whoore?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> BF has ace taste as well.


For little kids.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> ALSO can someone tell me
> 
> how come the PORN SPAMS mostly end up in my threads?? What the fuck.


:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> BF has ace taste as well.


cheers no **** but u know someones good looking when u see it. :lol: u either got it or u dont


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Anyway Gaul needs to go and back up his brother dealt_with who just got exposed in the Lounge as being ESB user Lefty who he's denied being ever since he started dealt_with :lol:


Don't mess with Tuff Gong. I was made aware of this months ago, but I honestly feel bad for the guy. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> cheers no **** but u know someones good looking when u see it. :lol:


Turbo's sex slaves coming to town to save him..atsch


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Turbo's sex slaves coming to town to save him..atsch


:audley


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Don't mess with Tuff Gong. I was made aware of this months ago, but I honestly feel bad for the guy. :lol:


I didn't know what this was about, but I'm sure they're ganging up on Dealt, I may as well Oppa Loma Style troll the losers over there.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> cheers no **** but u know someones good looking when u see it. :lol:


Good seeyin ya mang


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :audley


:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Nick said:


> Glad we got you to give us all the inside scoops. But isn't Wlad with that hot little whoore?


Yes but that's a set up. Hayden isn't really 'hot' though.. she's decent. Hayden is a B Rated American Actress Multi Millionaire..she's Wlad's 'front gal'

A 'Front Gal' is a female friend of a hidden homosexual who decides to help out her gay friend by pretending they are in a relationship.

Wladimir was caught at a nightclub in Ibiza with DEREK CHISORA.. (a renewed bisexual)......... Ibiza have the most gay bars in Europe and Wlad was in the middle of a homosexual region....... why will he be there AND WITH CHISORA?

Wladimir have a 'preference' for certain kind of Men if you will. British Blacks....
Lewis,Haye,Chisora etc............. (Although I think Lennox rejected his offer)

Think about this ok:









than he LITERALLY LICKED OFF CHISORA'S FLUIDS AND DRANK IT.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yes but that's a set up. Hayden isn't really 'hot' though.. she's decent. Hayden is a B Rated American Actress Multi Millionaire..she's Wlad's 'front gal'
> 
> A 'Front Gal' is a female friend of a hidden homosexual who decides to help out her gay friend by pretending they are in a relationship.
> 
> ...


hhaaha


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Yes but that's a set up. Hayden isn't really 'hot' though.. she's decent. Hayden is a B Rated American Actress Multi Millionaire..she's Wlad's 'front gal'
> 
> A 'Front Gal' is a female friend of a hidden homosexual who decides to help out her gay friend by pretending they are in a relationship.
> 
> ...











i would so hit that


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i would so hit that


Well ya.. but you see Blonde Pussy.. Wlad sees Black British Dick..
I mean what can you do?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> :audley


Don't even act like you'd be mad if your daughter showed up with me on your doorstep. :happy


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Well ya.. but you see Blonde Pussy.. Wlad sees Black British Dick..
> I mean what can you do?












:conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't even act like you'd be mad if your daughter showed up with me on your doorstep. :happy


Why? is she 12 like you?

Turbotime is 26, that's the biggest joke ever.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This must hurt :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Ali was such a prick :lol: He lives here now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Don't even act like you'd be mad if your daughter showed up with me on your doorstep. :happy


Hey


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I think a part of why Ali's trash talking was so much better than the likes of Floyd and the guys now is because of that accent.

Ali really did have a distinctive voice which just made you wanna listen.. it's a real shame Parkinson's rob him of that.


He really was great.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ali was such a prick :lol: He lives here now.


Swear on my mom I made the best bond in JAPAN rules through my ex's BF.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This must hurt :lol:


Honestly bro, I've been studying whilst doing this. How the fuck do you sit there and do this non-stop, you clearly don't do anything else in life. I think you probably even bullshit about being in some drama school or you go for like once a week lessons there because I remember when I was up till early morning doing seminar study and also in the afternoon, you were always online. You're seriously weird. I am not even going to sleep until around 2pm DAY time, just doing my assignment which is actually in for Thursday and doesn't even count towards my final grade. I explained that this site keeps me entertained during super monotonous study - and if you do some monotonous study, trust me give this a go. Hard work, dedication.

If I wasn't studying, being on this forum would be fucked up.

You just sit there living your life through other people's journeys and reminiscing about Oscar's journey that's already been and gone last decade. So not only are you a malnourished little, non-puberty, Dita Von Teese, but you actually dreaming your life away too.

I don't like you, but I love you really, Turbo no ****...I secretly want you to be happy in life and I highly doubt this is it for you..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Stopped reading at bro. Honestly.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening.

:conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening.
> 
> :conf


can I stomp the Disney out of her ?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> can I stomp the Disney out of her ?


Do what you must. :lol:

We gotta get back on boxing soon though. Ever since I returned to WBF and Historical, it's been 100%. Made maybe like five posts in the Lounge over the last month-plus. Had a very extended discussion with Bogotazo yesterday, it was cool. You weren't anywhere :-( Ur supposed to be here 24/7 for me! :twisted


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening.
> 
> :conf


lol It's ok. 
@turbotime Sure. You're already trolling your own life, no one can troll like you troll yourself.

Official handshake.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol:

I'd smack the tassells off his carpet. Poor Gulp


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol: Gaul trying so hard now its sad.

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Gaul trying so hard now its sad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


Fat, greasy, middle aged and nipple rings sounds harsh. :lol: What's the latest with that?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats up with all these scumbag boxers running around? You got Stevenson pimpin ho's, Broner playin the knock out game with old ladies, Rios makin fun of handicaps... it's a sad wrold of boxing we live in.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Superman express riding strong and already at 32 pages, all hail superman :cheers


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Gaul trying so hard now its sad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


Trying so hard? I genuinely stopped after my last few posts, read them again they're actually non-troll. Turbo doesn't want to read them because it is a harsh reality check and is continuing with a racial remark about 'carpets' which he's mentioned a few times, especially considering his comment about me looking like a genie or something..the racism is obvious. 
@Bogotazo isn't doing shit because Turbotime is his boy. If I were to be racist I would be scalded for it and banned.

And seriously, I never even heard of you, you have this unnecessary hate for no reason...you've clearly been stalking me :huh. I don't even know if you're a knowledgeable poster or not.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fat, greasy, middle aged and nipple rings sounds harsh. :lol: What's the latest with that?


I'm pretty sure that's someone trying to frame dealt_with.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Trying so hard? I genuinely stopped after my last few posts, read them again they're actually non-troll. Turbo doesn't want to read them because it is a harsh reality check and is continuing with a racial remark about 'carpets' which he's mentioned a few times, especially considering his comment about me looking like a genie or something..the racism is obvious.
> 
> @Bogotazo isn't doing shit because Turbotime is his boy. If I were to be racist I would be scalded for it and banned.
> 
> And seriously, I never even heard of you, you have this unnecessary hate for no reason...you've clearly been stalking me :huh. I don't even know if you're a knowledgeable poster or not.


I gave him a harsh warning for his racism and told him to stop, same as any first time offender.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I gave him a harsh warning for his racism and told him to stop, same as any first time offender.


Thanks, it seems like he's still at it, pulling the old racist carpet joke. I'm not 'trying hard' to frame him either, he's still doing it after you've given him the warning?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I gave him a harsh warning for his racism and told him to stop, same as any first time offender.


I'm a 0-time offender. I'm not fat or greasy either.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm pretty sure that's someone trying to frame dealt_with.


He could put an end to that madness but he doesnt want to. If someone was calling me fat, greasy, Gary Glitter with nipple rings.... No, man. :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I gave him a harsh warning for his racism and told him to stop, same as any first time offender.


You are a good Moderator.
Looking forward to your top 100 list so we can see who have the greater boxing mind.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo 
'You look like Genie was stuck in a lamp too long and then Jafar squeezed your Elvis azz out on Hollywood BLVD- go on the corner' - Turbotime to me...when talking about his pictures, I never went racial about it..

'You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening - Hands of Iron
can I stomp the Disney out of her ?' - Turbotime's response.

His general agenda to feel like he can say any obvious racial slur and paint himself as ignorant of understanding what they're about..

Turbo's a multiple time offender in this thread...not just a *first time* offender. Here are more examples:

1. 'You look like a turd impersonating Elvis' where racism was the clear agenda
2. 'I'd rather look like her than Apu's son on a nightshift'
3. Carpet jokes with clear agenda 
4. Defending MadcapMaxie's clear racism as something that could be said..
Any impartial person would realise this..obviously someone like leftsmash who obviously doesn't generate good enough content to make me recognise who he is, is not the impartial person.

I'm really not being overly desparate to get Turbo gulag'd or temp or perm banned or anything although I think something more than a first warning should be given, seeing the repetitiveness of his clear racism.

At the start, OneShot did the same types of rationalisation but the agenda of racism was clear.

P.S I'm really not in Oppa Loma Style trolling mode.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson ko's teenage girl for money -"What a scumbag"

Stevenson ko's professional fighters for money -"I reckon he's changed"

:huh


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fat, greasy, middle aged and nipple rings sounds harsh. :lol: What's the latest with that?


Supposedly some photos of dealt_with were floating around ESB courtesy of known attention whore Anglosaxon, I don't know about the validity of the pictures but it started supposedly when Anglo and Dealth_with used to go at it with each other but back then Dealt was under the account "lefty", Anglo found a link to his photo bucket that had some rather unflattering photos but I haven't seen them.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Supposedly some photos of dealt_with were floating around ESB courtesy of known attention whore Anglosaxon, I don't know about the validity of the pictures but it started supposedly when Anglo and Dealth_with used to go at it with each other but back then Dealt was under the account "lefty", Anglo found a link to his photo bucket that had some rather unflattering photos but I haven't seen them.


1. Anglosaxon was known for being an attention whore.
2. You made the full jump in saying Dealt was Lefty when that's what people at the lounge are still trying to establish, and the way they write seems completely different. 
3. Anglo was the one to find some mysterious photobucket.

- It doesn't look so good atm.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 1. Anglosaxon was known for being an attention whore.
> 2. You made the full jump in saying Dealt was Lefty when that's what people at the lounge are still trying to establish, and the way they write seems completely different.
> 3. Anglo was the one to find some mysterious photobucket.
> 
> - It doesn't look so good atm.


Agreed, Anglo was attention whore but you only just found that out now from that thread after I said it considering you said yourself were non existent in most of the forum aside from classic so shut up with already knowing that shit Akok :lol:

I did not make the full jump, go back and read the thread where Tuff_Gong brings it up first.

Anglo found out via a link posted by "Lefty", again read the thread moron :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Trying so hard? I genuinely stopped after my last few posts, read them again they're actually non-troll. Turbo doesn't want to read them because it is a harsh reality check and is continuing with a racial remark about 'carpets' which he's mentioned a few times, especially considering his comment about me looking like a genie or something..the racism is obvious.
> 
> @Bogotazo isn't doing shit because Turbotime is his boy. If I were to be racist I would be scalded for it and banned.
> 
> And seriously, I never even heard of you, you have this unnecessary hate for no reason...you've clearly been stalking me :huh. I don't even know if you're a knowledgeable poster or not.


No you didn't you continued to mock his appearance which is just laughable coming from yourself.
Dude you single someone out for trolling now you're having a meltdown about why you're not getting sympathy? Go to sleep man, It's 8:36 UK time now and you've been online through out the whole night for fuck sake having a cry about getting trolled FFS, unless you're waiting up for your daddy dealt with to get from work so you can Skype session him and wank on about Loma :lol:


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> No you didn't you continued to mock his appearance which is just laughable coming from yourself.
> Dude you single someone out for trolling now you're having a meltdown about why you're not getting sympathy? Go to sleep man, It's 8:36 UK time now and you've been online through out the whole night for fuck sake having a cry about getting trolled FFS, unless you're waiting up for your daddy dealt with to get from work so you can Skype session him and wank on about Loma :lol:


Apu works the 7-11 :rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Agreed, Anglo was attention whore but you only just found that out now from that thread after I said it considering you said yourself were non existent in most of the forum aside from classic so shut up with already knowing that shit Akok :lol:
> 
> I did not make the full jump, go back and read the thread where Tuff_Gong brings it up first.
> 
> Anglo found out via a link posted by "Lefty", again read the thread moron :lol:


Calm down you bickering little fuck, I wasn't being snappy at all.

I don't claim to have any insider info, I'm actually learning this from you guys now. I also joined at Oct 2012 at ESB, I'm hardly going to be reading about that stuff as a newbie.

It doesn't matter what Anglo said, the evidence itself that he supposedly found is most important. Anglo doesn't seem like a plausible person.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> No you didn't you continued to mock his appearance which is just laughable coming from yourself.
> Dude you single someone out for trolling now you're having a meltdown about why you're not getting sympathy? Go to sleep man, It's 8:36 UK time now and you've been online through out the whole night for fuck sake having a cry about getting trolled FFS, unless you're waiting up for your daddy dealt with to get from work so you can Skype session him and wank on about Loma :lol:


Yeah I mocked his appearance but I was never racist, everyone mocks eachothers appearances here..but I wouldn't have taken it down that route.

This isn't Turbo trolling, this is him actually being a racist. I'm not sleeping yet, I'm still studying for my assignment, I'll sleep at 2pm like I said.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Calm down you bickering little fuck, I wasn't being snappy at all.
> 
> I don't claim to have any insider info, I'm actually learning this from you guys now. I also joined at Oct 2012 at ESB, I'm hardly going to be reading about that stuff as a newbie.
> 
> It doesn't matter what Anglo said, the evidence itself that he supposedly found is most important. Anglo doesn't seem like a plausible person.


Well if you read I said "supposedly" so of course it isn't definite, the only thing I can say is likely is that he was lefty but as for the photos we'll never really know as the original thread is gone with the old lounge and I suppose until dealt posts a flick of himself we could say otherwise, not that he's obligated to of course as the pictures just sounded too good to be true.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Apu works the 7-11 :rofl


Didn't know that was the name of the store. Another count of racism from Turbotime then..
Dissappointing tbh didn't think he was capable of racism.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well if you read I said "supposedly" so of course it isn't definite, the only thing I can say is likely is that he was lefty but as for the photos we'll never really know as the original thread is gone with the old lounge and I suppose until dealt posts a flick of himself we could say otherwise, not that he's obligated to of course as the pictures just sounded too good to be true.


Fair doos. I think Anglo was pushing for this look by the sounds of it :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fair doos. I think Anglo was pushing for this look by the sounds of it :lol:


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Didn't know that was the name of the store. Another count of racism from Turbotime then..
> Dissappointing tbh didn't think he was capable of racism.


Turbotime got nothing to do with this you ukthi fucker :deal


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Basically what happens is Turdo gets all upset, can't hold his own in an argument or debate and resorts to having to go down the race route to try and get some sort of reaction. The moment someone does that shit you know that something has got to them and they're out of ideas.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fair doos. I think Anglo was pushing for this look by the sounds of it :lol:


Anglo is one weird character.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Anglo is one weird character.


Grade A cock is what he is, did he not register on here?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Which I said he was wrong for pulling that card but you continue acting like a bitch demanding sympathy or that someone do something about it like a female while continuing to troll. You still can't mock someone's appearance when you don't have grounds yourself to with only a hideous head shot photo whilst you sit behind a computer insulting his build. I don't care if you have to study, just stop acting like a cry baby.


Lol it's fine, I don't need to have my picture validated by two guys with agendas against me anyway haha the girls on my fb say otherwise anyways  Where's your pic then? 
Fun fact - I actually had a picture posted of my calves on his forum and they weren't the calves of a 48kg kid considering they're over 17inch :lol: Fun fact for the sake of it: I don't mind admitting I have genetically thin biceps, they're about 13.5 inch..I dont get as wound up as Turbo clearly did.

I wasn't demanding sympathy, was demanding action against racism as I was actually innocently trolling and was actually making it known that I'm just trolling but Turbo got really serious and it struck a nerve.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lol it's fine, I don't need to have my picture validated by two guys with agendas against me anyway haha the girls on my fb say otherwise anyways  Where's your pic then?
> Fun fact - I actually had a picture posted of my calves on his forum and they weren't the calves of a 48kg kid considering they're over 17inch :lol: Fun fact for the sake of it: I don't mind admitting I have genetically thin biceps, they're about 13.5 inch..I dont get as wound up as Turbo clearly did.
> 
> I wasn't demanding sympathy, was demanding action against racism as I was actually innocently trolling and was actually making it known that I'm just trolling but Turbo got really serious and it struck a nerve.


I actually removed that post you quoted as I thought I'd already said the same thing before hand, you can find my picture in Bogo' post a pic with your fist and you'll see my lanky figure in there. It was a pretty smart ass troll and when you single someone out for no reason it get's ugly but no hard feelings mate. I wouldn't worry about your biceps though, Calzaghe's were only reported at 14inch so you're not far off. :lol:



Jonnybravo said:


> Grade A cock is what he is, did he not register on here?


No he's here, I don't see him active as much, he started a thread to troll Scurlaruntlings at the beginning of CHB but that's about it thankfully. Dealt & Chacal pretty much embarrassed him in that thread.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Turbo's my Online Forum Homey.. but some of the things said is a bit racist towards Gaul's Pakinstian Heritage.(Not just from Turbo)


Now I'M NOT A RACIST.. THE FOLLOWING SENTENCES ARE JUST EXAMPLES to SHOW YOU GUYS how it could be offensive.

So say MichiganWarrior is Black(he's not black, he's a fat white boy) but let's just pretend Michiganwarrior is black like he says he is.
So I say

"MichiganWarrior you best get out this thread or Iimma stomp the KFC outta you, stomp the Tupac outta you'
'Michiganwarrior you Chicken/watermelon eater you, you look like a burnt version of Justin Beiber'

Burnt(Hidden Meaning Black)
KFC/Chicken/watermelon(Foods Blacks love to eat.. other people eat it too but more famous for Blacks)
Tupac(black musician)

Curry(Foods Pakistian/Indians famous for eating/making.. other races eat it too but they are known for it)
Aladdin/Apu(Indian Characters)



Now once again I AM NOT A RACIST. I just NEEDED to use those as examples.

I like Michigan Warrior and PrinceN..Why won't I? They are White Black Supremacists...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> I actually removed that post you quoted as I thought I'd already said the same thing before hand, you can find my picture in Bogo' post a pic with your fist and you'll see my lanky figure in there. It was a pretty smart ass troll and when you single someone out for no reason it get's ugly but no hard feelings


:lol:

You posted in that thread?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

It is harlious to see UnDefeated Gaul rage at Stevenson and Turbo though.

:lol: 

I'm not gonna be mad at him though because I kinda don't like Stevenson either.. the thing is I hate Koralev more and Stevenson is the only guy I see KAYOING Sergey.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> You posted in that thread?


Sure did, I suggested to Bogo at one time to start a post your bicep thread after being inspired by a flick Teeto put up but then I thought it sounded too Ghey.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> BF has ace taste as well.


You look skinny as hell...
How much do you weigh? 60kg?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> It is harlious to see UnDefeated Gaul rage at Stevenson and Turbo though.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'm not gonna be mad at him though because I kinda don't like Stevenson either.. the thing is I hate Koralev more and Stevenson is the only guy I see KAYOING Sergey.


You have a lot of love/hate feelings towards fighters :lol: Today you actually called Vitali a G which was something I thought I'd never see.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Sure did, I suggested to Bogo at one time to start a post your bicep thread after being inspired by a flick Teeto put up but then I thought it sounded too Ghey.


Musta missed it. I did too, but I think I got rid of the photo(e) later on. I have small hands


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Musta missed it. I did too, but I think I got rid of the photo(e) later on. I have small hands


I was late to the thread but it's still there. I dunno about the size of mine, fingers are long but my fist size to me at least seems small. I remember years back in high school seeing a life size drawing of Liston's hand, it was almost double mine I'm pretty sure. :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> You have a lot of love/hate feelings towards fighters :lol: Today you actually called Vitali a G which was something I thought I'd never see.


Ya... like Muhammad Ali once said '"The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life."

Because I'm better than all man.. my learning experience is hyper accelerated.. so my 30 years is actually only 2.

I can't let Klittards force me into hating Klitschkos when they are prime examples of great role models and great HW Champions.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> I was late to the thread but it's still there. I dunno about the size of mine, fingers are long but my fist size to me at least seems small. I remember years back in high school seeing a life size drawing of Liston's hand, it was almost double mine I'm pretty sure. :-(


Lol the hell? I was actually going to reference Liston in that last post. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya... like Muhammad Ali once said '"The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life."
> 
> Because I'm better than all man.. my learning experience is hyper accelerated.. so my 30 years is actually only 2.
> 
> I can't let Klittards force me into hating Klitschkos when they are prime examples of great role models and great HW Champions.


Bashing Vitali = Shitting on one of Lewis' best wins.

:verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Paki looking cunts saying I am bothered by my biceps :lol: I clearrly state I am skinny as all hell. WTF is going on in here


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya... like Muhammad Ali once said '"The man who views the world at 50 the same as he did at 20 has wasted 30 years of his life."
> 
> Because I'm better than all man.. my learning experience is hyper accelerated.. so my 30 years is actually only 2.
> 
> I can't let Klittards force me into hating Klitschkos when they are prime examples of great role models and great HW Champions.


Well I still have respect for them as athletes, you can't not of course doing what they do. But believe me if there is a performance where Wlad just does as bad as the Povetkin fight, they will not be free of criticism but yes Klittards have a lot to do with how I viewed them and of course some of Wlad's in ring dirty tricks but ah well.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Lol the hell? I was actually going to reference Liston in that last post. :lol:


Lol well his fists were almost kind of iconic or usually when a conversation a fist size is brought up, he'll be there no doubt. Fists and Liston will always be there together.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Paki looking cunts saying I am bothered by my biceps :lol: I clearrly state I am skinny as all hell. WTF is going on in here


Damn. Someone's got to you good and proper. Maybe take a break from the forum?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

My arms are coming along nicely. This is wen it pays to be a little dude (you fill out really quick).

Summer 2014 :ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well I still have respect for them as athletes, you can't not of course doing what they do. But believe me if there is a performance where Wlad just does as bad as the Povetkin fight, they will not be free of criticism but yes Klittards have a lot to do with how I viewed them and of course some of Wlad's in ring dirty tricks but ah well.


I just somehow know Wladimir will end his career on his back.. He DOES NOT have a great chin.. he just have a unique method of protecting it. That method will fail him within the next 1-3 years and he will fight on.. Wladimir will retire when he gets retired.. Simple as that.

If you noticed during the Pinaeta and Povetkin fights.. he did not look good. He was actually hit quite a bit from Pinaeta but that guy was so feather fisted he can't do shit.
Povetkin he was just leaning on him and cheating his way to a shit UD.

I think Wlad gets kayoed in 2014..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Thanks, it seems like he's still at it, pulling the old racist carpet joke. I'm not 'trying hard' to frame him either, he's still doing it after you've given him the warning?


:cry :cry :cry


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> My arms are coming along nicely. This is wen it pays to be a little dude (you fill out really quick).
> 
> Summer 2014 :ibutt


:lol: Bi/Tri are always nice, can never shape them too much as I look a bit silly. The athtlete build, you know?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Snitch Fest in here.
@Bogotazo I'm afraid I'm done if anything happens, brother.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I just somehow know Wladimir will end his career on his back.. He DOES NOT have a great chin.. he just have a unique method of protecting it. That method will fail him within the next 1-3 years and he will fight on.. Wladimir will retire when he gets retired.. Simple as that.
> 
> If you noticed during the Pinaeta and Povetkin fights.. he did not look good. He was actually hit quite a bit from Pinaeta but that guy was so feather fisted he can't do shit.
> Povetkin he was just leaning on him and cheating his way to a shit UD.
> ...


Anything possible of course with the HWs.. To be honest though I barely watched the Pianeta one at the time but I'll have to watch it again although I don't forward to it but if the opponents are more of Mormeck or Pianeta level I can see Wlad ending his career without another loss. Talk of the Leapai match reinforces that idea to me but the match has been reported that it's not a mandatory elimination so Wlad's not bound to it but if he still presses with the fight then..:verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Bi/Tri are always nice, can never shape them too much as I look a bit silly. The athtlete build, you know?


I'll post pics next year. I know what you mean though, I don't want to get goofy huge.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Too many crybabies can't dig it when it gets personal. Take your ugly ass picture down then :lol: :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'll post pics next year. I know what you mean though, I don't want to get goofy huge.


Are you drying out with fish first or hopping right into it :stonk


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Too many crybabies can't dig it when it gets personal. Take your ugly ass picture down then :lol: :-(


Translation - I allow what is said on this forum to make me angry, and because I'm unable to come up with anything original or funny I end up resorting to racism.

Transparent mofo.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Are you drying out with fish first or hopping right into it :stonk


I can afford to eat a lot of fatty red meat and it's almost required for me to actually put the weight on. My metabolism just hasn't slowed down like it's supposedly predisposed to doing once you cross 25. It wants to be 150-155 (5'7) and no more or less. I love eating, but not that damn much.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I can afford to eat a lot of fatty red meat and it's almost required for me to actually put the weight on. My metabolism just hasn't slowed down like it's supposedly predisposed to doing once you cross 25. It wants to be 150-155 (5'7) and no more or less. I love eating, but not that damn much.


The key would be water. Seriously. Drink enough until you are almost ill and no white breads I know you've heard this before too but no eating after supper :nono


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> The key would be water. Seriously. Drink enough until you are almost ill and no white breads I know you've heard this before too but no eating after supper :nono


Nothing enriched bro, aside from the need for fast post-workout carbs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> You look skinny as hell...
> How much do you weigh? 60kg?


Yeah 145 or so. 150 around Christmas :lol: :-(


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

did not realise there was so many short asses on this site :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nothing enriched bro, aside from the need for fast post-workout carbs.


I love protein shakes. I effing love them.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> did not realise there was so many short asses on this site :rofl


cunnnnnnty.

:-( Post in my moneyteam thread more then :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I love protein shakes. I effing love them.


They're good. :deal

Notice some fine lines under my eyes starting to come on.

It's the fucking smoking. :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> did not realise there was so many short asses on this site :rofl


:-(


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> cunnnnnnty.
> 
> :-( Post in my moneyteam thread more then :deal


Im only pulling your pisser dude :cheers but im happy to see more gym brahs here :happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They're good. :deal
> 
> Notice some fine lines under my eyes starting to come on.
> 
> It's the fucking smoking. :verysad


Neutrogena, babe.

Check this girl - not a drink or smoke in her life and shes our age, one of my ride or dies.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Im only pulling your pisser dude :cheers but im happy to see more gym brahs here :happy


:cheers:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vitali about to go to fucking War with Putin.

He needs a lookalike decoy in case he gets assassinated.










Putin not fucking around. He will seriously kill Vitali.......... this shit is about to hit the fan within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope none of you neglect legs day :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck Vitali is insane.

Vitali will KILL Floyd. This is why we need a Heavyweight as our PREMIER BOXING STAR.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Neutrogena, babe.
> 
> Check this girl - not a drink or smoke in her life and shes our age, one of my ride or dies.


Yeah, I already use it :lol: I've started to get a little lazy on the PrettyBoyAndIDontGiveAFuckCauseICantGetOld regimen the last month or so.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope Vitali turns out all right............... I will not trust Putin at all.

Putin is a god damn snake..

This whole shit is making me think of moving Vitali up ANOTHER 10 spots on my top 100 list.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, I already use it :lol: I've started to get a little lazy on the PrettyBoyAndIDontGiveAFuckCauseICantGetOld regimen the last month or so.


Actually, she is fucking older than us :verysad

Dont get lazy though, and don't lose too much water :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Hope none of you neglect legs day :-(


If I go hard enough, I throw up or at least feel like it. And I'm scared shitless of that feeling... It's like a phobia.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> If I go hard enough, I throw up or at least feel like it. And I'm scared shitless of that feeling... It's like a phobia.


Embrace that feeling, separates the men from the boys. Keep it up :deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Bi/Tri are always nice, can never shape them too much as I look a bit silly. The athtlete build, you know?


Or in your case, Justin Bieber's little sisters build.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Or in your case, Justin Bieber's little sisters build.


Bring Anglo back so we can rip into his pigeon chest again :rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> They're good. :deal
> 
> Notice some fine lines under my eyes starting to come on.
> 
> It's the fucking smoking. :verysad


Not as good as proper food.
I'd rather eat tuna,curd ect then one shake. Much better.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Not as good as proper food.
> I'd rather eat tuna,curd ect then one shake. Much better.


Thanks for the advice, my German brother. :happy

I agree with you on the whole food nutrients, I really only stress the whey shakes (with plain old dextrose usually, johnnybrav probably on that Vitargo) upon waking up and immediately after a workout for the rapid delivery of aminos into muscle cells that go with the insulin spike. Usually a real meal an hour or so afterwards, and some smaller ones spread throughout the day.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I eat all food lately. Real simple. Lot of protein, carbs, fat. high volume workouts. all freeweight


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Embrace that feeling, separates the men from the boys. Keep it up :deal


:lol:

Trying to. I'm just a total pussy when it comes to nausea and throwing up. Goes back to when I damn near suffocated as a kid and hasn't been @Dealt_with to this day. it's kept me from ever going overboard on alcohol though. I don't want to puke, period.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Paki looking cunts saying I am bothered by my biceps :lol: I clearrly state I am skinny as all hell. WTF is going on in here


:verysad

@Bogotazo, I'm not the only one to quote you this time. Disappointed in Turbo, I clearly struck a nerve he seems a little too unstable :/ 
Get well soon, Turbo. As @shaunster101 said, I think its time you take a break from CHB.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Translation - I allow what is said on this forum to make me angry, and because I'm unable to come up with anything original or funny I end up resorting to racism.
> 
> Transparent mofo.


Thanks Shaunster I appreciated your posts here.

And also thanks @FelixTrinidad for your post on trying to illustrate Turbo's racism and also speaking against it.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with banter but racism is out of order, @turbotime sort it out brah


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

My diet:
1xSalmon and mixed vegetable
2xChicken meals with either brown rice or brown bread
2XProtein shakes with brown bread
Fruits all included.
I do like to have sushi sometimes. 
Side meals: Soup, beans.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn, my brother @turbotime probably going to catch a ban. :-(


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

You all welterweights? :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> You all welterweights? :lol:


Shut up, cunt.

SMW by summer (in North America, not Australia) :yep :deal I figure 165-170 lbs on my frame with little fat to spare would be ideal enough.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> You all welterweights? :lol:


Crusierweight for me, 195lbs


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Crusierweight for me, 195lbs


How tall are you?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> How tall are you?


About 6ft


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

@turbotime Da fuk happened?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn, my brother @turbotime probably going to catch a ban. :-(


I would be banned (maybe permanently banned tbh) if I insulted another race i.e white or black. I know TurboTime is a friend of yours and others but he did continue even after Bogo warned him and it's not actually just about his racism anymore, he disrespected Bogo.

If it makes me a bitch to feel offended by his racism then sure that'd make me a bitch then...he continues and continues, I never expected TT to come out with stuff like that, we used to be cool at ESB and fight for the rights of Oscar together. There's not much difference to what Oneshot did. Listen to what I called it..'Oppa Loma Style' trolling..lol but that really brought the worst out in him I never knew he had. You only know what people are really like when they've had their character tested.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm probably up at LHW/CW but in fighting shape I'd easily make SMW - maybe even MW!


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Slugger I see you creeping. you motherfucker.
> Don't ignore me.
> Are you Jenna?


I've been asked this like 100 times... No, im not Jenna.


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Bogotazo
> 'You look like Genie was stuck in a lamp too long and then Jafar squeezed your Elvis azz out on Hollywood BLVD- go on the corner' - Turbotime to me...when talking about his pictures, I never went racial about it..
> 
> 'You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening - Hands of Iron
> ...


What a little rat you are. Stand up for your own self. Where's your pride you Barbie.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :verysad
> 
> @Bogotazo, I'm not the only one to quote you this time. Disappointed in Turbo, I clearly struck a nerve he seems a little too unstable :/
> Get well soon, Turbo. As @shaunster101 said, I think its time you take a break from CHB.


Man, I told you he was a little racist shit. Not that I really care, though. That stuff doesn't bother me, but he goes around here acting all high and mighty and shit. Fuck that Justin Beiber wannabe.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Masters said:


> What a little rat you are. Stand up for your own self. Where's your pride you Barbie.


:rofl He should just have pmed Bogo.instead of ratting in public rofl.
That being said 'how do you stand up for yourself against online racism'? Explain to me.

Still that's fucked up how he rat in public.
:rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl He should just have pmed Bogo.instead of ratting in public rofl.
> That being said 'how do you stand up for yourself against online racism'? Explain to me.
> 
> Still that's fucked up how he rat in public.
> :rofl


How long are bans for being a racist cunt (just trying to see if you know; I'm not hinting at anything)? About 2 months or so?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> How long are bans for being a racist cunt (just trying to see if you know; I'm not hinting at anything)? About *2 months or so?*


Thats a long time without CHB. Especially with good fight coming up like Barker vs Sturm,Paulie vs Judah,Rigo,Broner ect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

did he ever serve time?


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

This thread should've been locked up a while ago.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Well this thread certainly went off the rails in spectacular fashion.:lol:

I`ll try and re-direct it onto the right path by sharing something I read in the local paper today while at the gym, apparently HBO is really pushing for the Kovalev fight to take place on March 12th at the Bell Centre, but the possibility of a Hopkins fight hasn`t been completely pushed aside however the article said. It comes down to whether or not an agreement can be reached with Hopkins and Showtime although in what manner they would go about doing this the article did not say. 

I personally don`t think that Stevenson will be fighting on March 12th seeing how Michel stated over the radio this past weekend that he won`t be back in the ring until this summer, however money talks and if the price is right and HBO is willing to cough up top dollar to make the fight happen on that date then perhaps the fight might take place after all. If it does I`ll definitely be there to watch it live and I`ll pay a small fortune to get good tickets, I`ll post some more updates in here as I find out more over the coming days.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Bogotazo
> 'You look like Genie was stuck in a lamp too long and then Jafar squeezed your Elvis azz out on Hollywood BLVD- go on the corner' - Turbotime to me...when talking about his pictures, I never went racial about it..
> 
> 'You tried to shake on it like 8 pages ago. It's not happening - Hands of Iron
> ...


:lol: You should have called @Relentless in for backup.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck happened in here.

Surely Turbo aint gone full on racial after he was one of the instigators aginst racism in the Roach thread:lol:


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> Well this thread certainly went off the rails in spectacular fashion.:lol:
> 
> I`ll try and re-direct it onto the right path by sharing something I read in the local paper today while at the gym, apparently HBO is really pushing for the Kovalev fight to take place on March 12th at the Bell Centre, but the possibility of a Hopkins fight hasn`t been completely pushed aside however the article said. It comes down to whether or not an agreement can be reached with Hopkins and Showtime although in what manner they would go about doing this the article did not say.
> 
> I personally don`t think that Stevenson will be fighting on March 12th seeing how Michel stated over the radio this past weekend that he won`t be back in the ring until this summer, however money talks and if the price is right and HBO is willing to cough up top dollar to make the fight happen on that date then perhaps the fight might take place after all. If it does I`ll definitely be there to watch it live and I`ll pay a small fortune to get good tickets, I`ll post some more updates in here as I find out more over the coming days.


Thanks for the info. I'd love to see this fight happen.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What the fuck happened in here.
> 
> Surely Turbo aint gone full on racial after he was one of the instigators aginst racism in the Roach thread:lol:


Ding, ding, ding we have a winner. This is what was pissing me off in that thread. All these motherfuckers pulled shit like that back on ESB (turbo on here now), but they were hammering Roach for doing it. When you pull shit like that, you lose all your rights to get butt-hurt at someone doing it to you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Thats a long time without CHB. Especially with good fight coming up like Barker vs Sturm,Paulie vs Judah,Rigo,Broner ect.


Ahh... the fucker will be posting his ass-kissing nonsense on ESB. Turbo, Justin Beiber's crack-whore sister, is dying for attention and verification from everyone after all. His pathetic ass couldn't go one day without that. Oh, and your avatar is fucking badass.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Ding, ding, ding we have a winner. This is what was pissing me off in that thread. All these motherfuckers pulled shit like that back on ESB (turbo on here now), but they were hammering Roach for doing it. When you pull shit like that, you lose all your rights to get butt-hurt at someone doing it to you.


Turbo may be a Justin Beiber, sissy looking MOFO.. But he would still bend you over the table and fuck you up the butt!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Slugger3000 said:


> Turbo may be a Justin Beiber, sissy looking MOFO.. But he would still bend you over the table and fuck you up the butt!


This shit fucking sucks. :verysad


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Too much bitchassness going on in this thread.:-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

*TurboTime has been banned*, not sure how long - don't really care either, the fact is he is banned. :happy :cheers arty Thanks. Successful troll is successful.

Did I push for Turbotime to get banned? Of course I did, I had an agenda but it was only shaped by his racism, it was a pure, innocent agenda..that's why you see me go out of my way a bit, but this is a funny personal victory. BUT, he got himself banned with his laughable number of racist remarks even after being warned.

It says a lot about how well this forum is being run, TurboTime is an appreciated figure but just because you're appreciated it doesn't mean you're immune, and it's fair to say Oppa Loma Style has scarred his soul lool There's a reason why he isn't successful yet, because the power would get to his head and he's really a closet psychopath. :deal Think about it, he's a fucking weirdo. He may be your 'boy' or some bullshit but you clearly didn't know what sort of person he is, and just a little heat and there you have it, you see a new side of him that was already brewing without your knowledge. He also has this weird support for fighters who have done crimes, a really weird support for them. Hello guys, red flag..fackking red flag..!

LOL Being punked by 'Oppa Loma Style', come on :rofl, look what I named it..hahaha.

AdolfTurbo, Hitlertime has been overturned.

FATALITY!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Turbo may be a Justin Beiber, sissy looking MOFO.. But he would still bend you over the table and fuck you up the butt!


You're the bitch that would lick the bukkake off your girl right? Dude, you are straight-up pathetic. You have submissive qualities. Oh, and I bet you are Jenna. No way you are a man. Your posts sound more like a woman trying to portray a man by being over-the-top.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *TurboTime has been banned*, not sure how long - don't really care either, the fact is he is banned. :happy :cheers arty Thanks. Successful troll is successful.
> 
> Did I push for Turbotime to get banned? Of course I did, I had an agenda but it was only shaped by his racism, it was a pure, innocent agenda..that's why you see me go out of my way a bit, but this is a funny personal victory. BUT, he got himself banned with his laughable number of racist remarks even after being warned.
> 
> ...


Right...but bro, nobody gives a fuck, you're a disgrace. "Look at me, I'm gay and it's cool", yeah we get it man, you're a ***.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Right...but bro, nobody gives a fuck, you're a disgrace. "Look at me, I'm gay and it's cool", yeah we get it man, you're a ***.


:lol::deal


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

...Dunno why this could not all have been done by pm.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *TurboTime has been banned*, not sure how long - don't really care either, the fact is he is banned. :happy :cheers arty Thanks. Successful troll is successful.
> 
> Did I push for Turbotime to get banned? Of course I did, I had an agenda but it was only shaped by his racism, it was a pure, innocent agenda..that's why you see me go out of my way a bit, but this is a funny personal victory. BUT, he got himself banned with his laughable number of racist remarks even after being warned.
> 
> ...


I know he was a big DLH fan.. What crime did he commit?


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> Too much bitchassness going on in this thread.:-(


Faggotry himself has entered the building. Rudy my dude.. You're gayer than 10 men having sweaty group sex while listening to Boy George..


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Faggotry himself has entered the building. Rudy my dude.. You're gayer than 10 men having sweaty group sex while listening to Boy George..


please stop wasting my time. Your shit isn't working funboy.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

You all need to get lives. Stop cat-fighting like this is ESB. Grow up you prissy dumb fucks.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *TurboTime has been banned*, not sure how long - don't really care either, the fact is he is banned. :happy :cheers arty Thanks. Successful troll is successful.
> 
> Did I push for Turbotime to get banned? Of course I did, I had an agenda but it was only shaped by his racism, it was a pure, innocent agenda..that's why you see me go out of my way a bit, but this is a funny personal victory. BUT, he got himself banned with his laughable number of racist remarks even after being warned.
> 
> ...


First off, do not act like you were clean in this. You instigated by making things personal, bringing lounge material into the WBF where it had no place. Instigating someone and provoking racism is not acceptable. Cut the shit. This forum is not for your personal agendas.

Second, you're already pushing it as a Lomachenko nut-hugging troll, turning unrelated threads into battlegrounds for your arguments. It's getting on people's nerves. Stop it.

Consider this a warning.


----------

